# Essere tradito



## Lello (24 Luglio 2013)

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di questo forum. Ho 39 anni, sposato da 7 anni, 11 anni che conviviamo. Circa 10 giorni fa mia moglie ha ammesso di avermi tradito ed avuto una relazione con un'altro x circa 6 mesi. Sei mesi che io sospettavo qualcosa e alla fine ha ammesso tutto. Abbiamo un bambino di 3 anni, io ho sempre dedicato tutto me stesso a lei alla famiglia, aiutandola a casa e in tutte le cose. Per me esisteva (o esiste) solo lei, adesso c'è anche il bambino che voglio un bene pazzesco. 
Quando mi ha detto la verità e stato come morire x me, una parte di me la odia tantissimo, ma l'altra parte quella più grande gli vuole ancora bene, dentro di me (scusate se posso sembrare debole) so di averla perdonata xchè credo ancora in qualcosa. Solo che lei adesso si sente in colpa (credo che sia giusto) e sta isolandosi da tutti e tutto, premessa noi viviamo ancora insieme sia x il bambino sia x l'altro motivo che gli voglio bene e cerco di recuperare qualcosa. Lei mi ha chiesto del tempo xchè deve capire chi è e cosa vuole realmente. Solo che quest'attesa a mi sta buttando giù, mi sta devastando e ormai non capisco niente... L'unica cosa che mi da la forza è il bambino che abbiamo...


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Lello*

Dovrebbe essere lei a cercare di recuperare....!Lello mi dispiace ma messa in questi termini non ci siamo!A chi vuoi bene?alla donna che era o a quella che ti ha tradito?


----------



## Lello (24 Luglio 2013)

La verità.... voglio bene alla donna che era e sopratutto quella che spero di riavere.... hai ragione nel dire che è lei a dover recuperare. Ma nutro ancora un profondo sentimento nei suoi confronti purtroppo...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di questo forum. Ho 39 anni, sposato da 7 anni, 11 anni che conviviamo. Circa 10 giorni fa mia moglie ha ammesso di avermi tradito ed avuto una relazione con un'altro x circa 6 mesi. Sei mesi che io sospettavo qualcosa e alla fine ha ammesso tutto. Abbiamo un bambino di 3 anni, io ho sempre dedicato tutto me stesso a lei alla famiglia, aiutandola a casa e in tutte le cose. Per me esisteva (o esiste) solo lei, adesso c'è anche il bambino che voglio un bene pazzesco.
> Quando mi ha detto la verità e stato come morire x me, una parte di me la odia tantissimo, ma l'altra parte quella più grande gli vuole ancora bene, dentro di me (scusate se posso sembrare debole) so di averla perdonata xchè credo ancora in qualcosa. Solo che lei adesso si sente in colpa (credo che sia giusto) e sta isolandosi da tutti e tutto, premessa noi viviamo ancora insieme sia x il bambino sia x l'altro motivo che gli voglio bene e cerco di recuperare qualcosa. Lei mi ha chiesto del tempo xchè deve capire chi è e cosa vuole realmente. Solo che quest'attesa a mi sta buttando giù, mi sta devastando e ormai non capisco niente... L'unica cosa che mi da la forza è il bambino che abbiamo...


Ti ha tradito prima o dopo aver avuto il bimbo?


----------



## erab (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di questo forum. Ho 39 anni, sposato da 7 anni, 11 anni che conviviamo. Circa 10 giorni fa mia moglie ha ammesso di avermi tradito ed avuto una relazione con un'altro x circa 6 mesi. Sei mesi che io sospettavo qualcosa e alla fine ha ammesso tutto. Abbiamo un bambino di 3 anni, *io ho sempre dedicato tutto me stesso a lei* alla famiglia, aiutandola a casa e in tutte le cose. *Per me esisteva (o esiste) solo lei*, adesso c'è anche il bambino che voglio un bene pazzesco.
> Quando mi ha detto la verità e stato come morire x me, una parte di me la odia tantissimo, ma l'altra parte quella più grande gli vuole ancora bene, dentro di me (scusate se posso sembrare debole) *so di averla perdonata *xchè credo ancora in qualcosa.* Solo che lei adesso si sente in colpa* (credo che sia giusto) e sta isolandosi da tutti e tutto, premessa noi viviamo ancora insieme sia x il bambino sia x l'altro motivo che gli voglio bene e cerco di recuperare qualcosa. *Lei mi ha chiesto del tempo xchè deve capire chi è e cosa vuole realmente.* Solo che quest'attesa a mi sta buttando giù, mi sta devastando e ormai non capisco niente... L'unica cosa che mi da la forza è il bambino che abbiamo...


Neretti 1 e 2) Inizia a considerare che le tue priorità sono tuo figlio e poi tu.
Neretto 3)     Non c'è niente da perdonare, non ha tamponato, ha scelto di avere una relazione, ovviamente perché le piaceva, devi solo decidere se la cosa ti sta bene.
Neretto 4) Non sai quello che pensa o prova, valuta solo i suoi comportamenti.
Neretto 5) Ergo, non sa se ti vuole ancora.........

Consiglio: evita gli zerbinamenti e inizia a costruirti una vita che non contempli lei, se poi le cose si aggiustano si può sempre tornare indietro


----------



## Frif (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di questo forum. Ho 39 anni, sposato da 7 anni, 11 anni che conviviamo. Circa 10 giorni fa mia moglie ha ammesso di avermi tradito ed avuto una relazione con un'altro x circa 6 mesi. Sei mesi che io sospettavo qualcosa e alla fine ha ammesso tutto. Abbiamo un bambino di 3 anni, io ho sempre dedicato tutto me stesso a lei alla famiglia, aiutandola a casa e in tutte le cose. Per me esisteva (o esiste) solo lei, adesso c'è anche il bambino che voglio un bene pazzesco.
> Quando mi ha detto la verità e stato come morire x me, una parte di me la odia tantissimo, ma l'altra parte quella più grande gli vuole ancora bene, dentro di me (scusate se posso sembrare debole) so di averla perdonata xchè credo ancora in qualcosa. Solo che lei adesso si sente in colpa (credo che sia giusto) e sta isolandosi da tutti e tutto, premessa noi viviamo ancora insieme sia x il bambino sia x l'altro motivo che gli voglio bene e cerco di recuperare qualcosa. Lei mi ha chiesto del tempo xchè deve capire chi è e cosa vuole realmente. Solo che quest'attesa a mi sta buttando giù, mi sta devastando e ormai non capisco niente... L'unica cosa che mi da la forza è il bambino che abbiamo...


Suppongo che il bambino sia la cosa più importante, or ora. Non ho particolari consigli da darti, a partire da tali elementi da te esposti, se non quello di mettere davanti gli interessi del bambino, cercando la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Lello (24 Luglio 2013)

Il bambino già c'era perchè successo 6 mesi fa.... 
Io sto cercando di farmi forza e la mia paura più grande adesso forse e quella di perdere il bambino xchè nel caso dovessimo separarci ho paura che sia dato a lei e non sopporterei anche questo...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Il bambino già c'era perchè successo 6 mesi fa....
> Io sto cercando di farmi forza e la mia paura più grande adesso forse e quella di perdere il bambino xchè nel caso dovessimo separarci ho paura che sia dato a lei e non sopporterei anche questo...


E quindi l'ha ammesso. Non l'ha confessato di sua sponte. Non è detto che tu debba separarti, guarda.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Il bambino già c'era perchè successo 6 mesi fa....
> Io sto cercando di farmi forza e la mia paura più grande adesso forse e quella di perdere il bambino xchè nel caso dovessimo separarci ho paura che sia dato a lei e non sopporterei anche questo...


Madonna mia. Ferma i neuroni! Sempre la peggiore delle ipotesi, porca miseria.
Ebbasta sta negatività, ve la tirate proprio addosso.

Ora.
Le cose sono che ti ha confessato un tradimento, questo nel mondo di molti è una cosa positiva, è un segno da parte del traditore che vuole fare chiarezza.
Poi.
Ti ha detto che deve pensare e deve capire. Minchia. meno male. Vuol dire che è stata una cosa che l'ha segnata. Che non pensava di fare. Che non potesse accadere. Quindi non è una seriale che zompa come una cavalletta da un pisello all'altro.
Quindi.
Una roba per volta.
Una. Per. Volta.


Poi sul fatto che tu non hai "colpe" ne discutiamo. Non è mai così.
Colpe variabili certo, ma nessuno è senza colpe in un tradimento dove le persone non sono seriali (vedi cavallette)


----------



## Frif (24 Luglio 2013)

Come te l'ha detto?


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Il bambino già c'era perchè successo 6 mesi fa....
> Io sto cercando di farmi forza e la mia paura più grande adesso forse e quella di perdere il bambino xchè nel caso dovessimo separarci ho paura che sia dato a lei e non sopporterei anche questo...


Ormai tendono a concedere l'affido condiviso.
E' probabile che, anche in considerazione dell'età del piccolo, diano l'affido prevalente a lei (sopratutto per le notti) ma con il tempo lo vedrai parecchio. 
Ma ora stai tranquillo. Ti capisco bene perchè io restavo insieme al mio compagno per i figli.
Però fra voi c'è ancora affetto, tu tieni molto a lei. 
La terapia di coppia potrebbe servirvi.


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi l'ha ammesso. Non l'ha confessato di sua sponte. Non è detto che tu debba separarti, guarda.


Direi che la separazione deve essere proprio ma proprio l'ultima spiaggia. Dopo averle tentate tutte.


----------



## Lello (24 Luglio 2013)

Non ho mai detto di non aver avuto colpa, anzi in qualcosa ho sbagliato anche io, forse nell'essere come mi voleva lei o non lo so, questo lo devo capire... Mia moglie mi ha detto che io non devo colpevolizzarmi niente xchè ha fatto tutto lei, non so se è vero o meno... so solo che soffro tantissimo e mi sto attaccando ad ogni minima speranza....


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna mia. Ferma i neuroni! Sempre la peggiore delle ipotesi, porca miseria.
> Ebbasta sta negatività, ve la tirate proprio addosso.
> 
> Ora.
> ...


Concordo!


----------



## lunaiena (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Il bambino già c'era perchè successo 6 mesi fa....
> Io sto cercando di farmi forza e la mia paura più grande adesso forse e quella di perdere il bambino xchè nel caso dovessimo separarci ho paura che sia dato a lei e non sopporterei anche questo...



mamma mia ma ti ha detto che voleva separarsi?
no mi sembra ...
lascia che rifletta 
anche perchè credo stia riflettendo su quello che ha fatto 
non sui sentimenti che prova per te...
Ma tu vuoi separarti?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di questo forum. Ho 39 anni, sposato da 7 anni, 11 anni che conviviamo. Circa 10 giorni fa mia moglie ha ammesso di avermi tradito ed avuto una relazione con un'altro x circa 6 mesi. Sei mesi che io sospettavo qualcosa e alla fine ha ammesso tutto. Abbiamo un bambino di 3 anni, io ho sempre dedicato tutto me stesso a lei alla famiglia, aiutandola a casa e in tutte le cose. Per me esisteva (o esiste) solo lei, adesso c'è anche il bambino che voglio un bene pazzesco.
> Quando mi ha detto la verità e stato come morire x me, una parte di me la odia tantissimo, ma l'altra parte quella più grande gli vuole ancora bene, dentro di me (scusate se posso sembrare debole) so di averla perdonata xchè credo ancora in qualcosa. Solo che lei adesso si sente in colpa (credo che sia giusto) e sta isolandosi da tutti e tutto, premessa noi viviamo ancora insieme sia x il bambino sia x l'altro motivo che gli voglio bene e cerco di recuperare qualcosa. Lei mi ha chiesto del tempo xchè deve capire chi è e cosa vuole realmente. Solo che quest'attesa a mi sta buttando giù, mi sta devastando e ormai non capisco niente... L'unica cosa che mi da la forza è il bambino che abbiamo...


Cosa dicevo riguardo l'io ferito ? Eh?
Due sono le cose da farsi in maniera tempestiva...
Io quella volta non ebbi tempo e voglia di pensare...
Ma la presi e la conciai per le feste per una notte intera...
Usando quella rabbia come galvanizzante della lussuria...mai mi lanciai come quella volta...e mi dicevo...se le faccio male cassi suoi...ora mi riaffermo...

Altresì invece di star lì prenditi una e fatti una relazione di sei mesi...
E poi le dici...pari patta!

Ti consiglio vieppiù di parlarne in privato con l'utente Ultimo

In fondo ringrazia la tua buona stella lei è stata SINCERA
e ha avuto il coraggio di ammettere le sue colpe...

E da quel che si sente in giro
ben poche mogli hanno questo coraggio...

Hai un buon lavoro?
Sei in salute?
Tuo figlio è sano?

HAI TUTTO.
Non sputarci sopra amico mio.


----------



## Lello (24 Luglio 2013)

No!!!! la separazione è l'ultima cosa che vorrei... sto cercando di tenere unita una famiglia. 
ma una cosa che sono contrario è quella di fare i separati in casa xchè oggi o un domani si potrebbe rinfacciare qualcosa o litigare in maniera un pò brusca davanti ad un bambino che non ha nessuna colpa e non voglio che lui veda o senta qualcosa, x adesso non è mai capitato. Ho cercato anche di mantenere la calma quando mi ha detto di questa storia. I BAMBINI DEVONO CRESCERE IN ARMONIA E SERENITA'... io la vedo cosi...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna mia. Ferma i neuroni! Sempre la peggiore delle ipotesi, porca miseria.
> Ebbasta sta negatività, ve la tirate proprio addosso.
> 
> Ora.
> ...


Tebe...ogni volta che mia moglie ha detto devo pensare...
Io ho pensato al posto suo
a colpi di ciccio

e come mi ringraziava dicendomi ah caro marito tu si che sai levare le seghe dalla teste delle mogli...

Ma cosa c'è da pensare...

Se lei pensa è solo alla ricerca di una prova che le vuoi ancora bene
E l'argomento ce l'abbiamo noi in mezzo alle gambe...

Così lei capisce che nonostante abbia troieggiato tu le vuoi ancora bene e la desideri ancora...

Pensiamo a certe situazioni in cui proprio irrazionalmente la femmina cerca quel ceffone sul muso...
E poi sta lì mezza sorridente accarezzandosi il volto e dicendosi...
Ah visto come gli importa di me?

Ah allora sono ancora importante per lui...

Quel ceffone di conferma al posto del più grande disastro temuto...
Il disinteresse...

Lui che ti dice...
Non me ne frega più niente di te...nè dei tuoi amanti...fai come ti pare...che ME NE VADO.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto di non aver avuto colpa, anzi in qualcosa ho sbagliato anche io, forse nell'essere come mi voleva lei o non lo so, questo lo devo capire... Mia moglie mi ha detto che io non devo colpevolizzarmi niente xchè ha fatto tutto lei, non so se è vero o meno... so solo che soffro tantissimo e mi sto attaccando ad ogni minima speranza....


Ma attaccati alla certezza no?
SCOPALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Ma porco can...
Ma che uomini siamo eh?

Ci facciamo demolire da du corna....eh?

Ma che te frega....

RIPRENDETELAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

E non pensare che ti incasini la mentalità....


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna mia. Ferma i neuroni! Sempre la peggiore delle ipotesi, porca miseria.
> Ebbasta sta negatività, ve la tirate proprio addosso.
> 
> Ora.
> ...


1. E' un segno che il traditore vuole scaricare sul tradito ANCHE il tradimento.
2. Significa che per lei quel tale contava qualcosa di più di una scopata extra.
3. Vero.


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe...ogni volta che mia moglie ha detto devo pensare...
> Io ho pensato al posto suo
> a colpi di ciccio
> 
> ...


In parte ci sta ciò che dici.
Il fatto che in momento di crisi forte, il tuo compagno ti faccia capire che ti vuole ancora e ti stia vicino è una garanzia di successo.
Ma...in caso di tradimento non so sai.
Non tutti i mariti, nè mogli, sarebbero così "mentalmente" pronti ad accogliere fisicamente il partner.
Non mi è capitato ma col cacchio che se lui mi avesse tradito io mi sarei fatta trovare bella distesa sul letto dicendogli, caro, non è successo nulla, vieni qui che ti faccio passare io l'infatuazione per l'altra.
NOn dico che non ci sarei passata su. Quasi sicuramente se tenessi ancora a una persona, non farei certo finire il rapporto per una "sbandata" ma con i tempi e l'elaborazione che sono propri di ogni singolo caso e persona.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa dicevo riguardo l'io ferito ? Eh?
> Due sono le cose da farsi in maniera tempestiva...
> *Io quella volta non ebbi tempo e voglia di pensare...
> Ma la presi e la conciai per le feste per una notte intera...
> Usando quella rabbia come galvanizzante della lussuria...mai mi lanciai come quella volta...e mi dicevo...se le faccio male cassi suoi...ora mi riaffermo...*


Ottimo.:up:
Non ultimo, perché così capisci bene se lei ti vuole ancora oppure le fai veramente schifo e non ti sopporta più.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ottimo.:up:
> Non ultimo, perché così capisci bene se lei ti vuole ancora oppure le fai veramente schifo e non ti sopporta più.


Proprio te fantastica...
Sono avvezzo ad ogni esperienza...

Dunque vediamo tu volevi diventare lesbica no?

Fatti una storia con me e te ne combino così tante...che paffete diventi allergica agli uomini....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> In parte ci sta ciò che dici.
> Il fatto che in momento di crisi forte, il tuo compagno ti faccia capire che ti vuole ancora e ti stia vicino è una garanzia di successo.
> Ma...in caso di tradimento non so sai.
> Non tutti i mariti, nè mogli, sarebbero così "mentalmente" pronti ad accogliere fisicamente il partner.
> ...


Io parlo per i mariti.
Noi siamo uomini e non la realizzazione di quello che le mogli pretendono.

Che le mogli reagiscano come pare a loro...che ai mariti traditi ci pensa il conte in persona....

Piuttosto di leggere certe cose...
Pagherei volentieri delle amiche dicendo loro...dai vai da sto qua e fallo stare bene...non è giusto che un povero marito debba soffrire per le corna della moglie...

Invece ci sono più donne che quando vedono il loro uomo che sta per essere distratto da un'altra femmina...se lo riprendono senza tante discussioni...dicendo...ehi carino tu stai con me...se non vuoi avere la fortuna contra.


----------



## Leda (24 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ottimo.:up:
> Non ultimo, perché così capisci bene se lei ti vuole ancora oppure le fai veramente schifo e non ti sopporta più.



Non è mica detto. Se sei la prima a farti schifo, è molto probabile che farai una gran fatica a lasciarti volere da qualcun altro, fosse anche tuo marito. E' come se sentissi di non meritartelo affatto. Diciamo che al conte è andata bene, più che altro; ma eviterei generalizzazioni.


----------



## stellina (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> No!!!! *la separazione è l'ultima cosa che vorrei.*.. sto cercando di tenere unita una famiglia.
> *ma una cosa che sono contrario è quella di fare i separati in casa* *xchè* oggi o un domani *si potrebbe* rinfacciare qualcosa o *litigare *in maniera un pò brusca *davanti ad un bambino *che non ha nessuna colpa e non voglio che lui veda o senta qualcosa, x adesso non è mai capitato. Ho cercato anche di mantenere la calma quando mi ha detto di questa storia. *I BAMBINI DEVONO CRESCERE IN ARMONIA E SERENITA'.*.. io la vedo cosi...


ho letto e mi dispiace del tuo dolore. sei a botta fresca ed è normale avere una confusione pazzesca in testa.
ho sottolineato alcune cose delle quali vorrei riflettere con te.
concordo che i bimbi non ne possono nulla dei casini dei genitori. concordo che non si dovrebbe mai (MAI) litigare davanti ai bimbi ma non è che i separati in casa litighino più o meno dei separati di fatto...dipende dalle teste e dai desideri dei genitori e dell'intelligenza e dai patti...si può decidere di separarsi e litigare con l'ex ogni volta che ci si incontra, si può decidere di separarsi e restare con l'ex in buoni e cordiali rapporti per i bimbi, si può decidere di vivere da separati in casa litigando di continuo, si può decidere di vivere da separati in casa come amici e genitori in armonia...si può fare tutto basta decidere la linea e le cose per una coppia importanti.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> In parte ci sta ciò che dici.
> Il fatto che in momento di crisi forte, il tuo compagno ti faccia capire che ti vuole ancora e ti stia vicino è una garanzia di successo.
> Ma...in caso di tradimento non so sai.
> Non tutti i mariti, nè mogli, sarebbero così "mentalmente" pronti ad accogliere fisicamente il partner.
> ...


Personalmente trovo disgustoso ridurre il tradimento a una questione di sesso. E' ridurre anche il rapporto a una questione di sesso.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non è mica detto. Se sei la prima a farti schifo, è molto probabile che farai una gran fatica a lasciarti volere da qualcun altro, fosse anche tuo marito. E' come se sentissi di non meritartelo affatto. Diciamo che al conte è andata bene, più che altro; ma eviterei generalizzazioni.


Sarà che non riesco a immaginare una persona che tradisce per sei mesi e si fa schifo...Troppo sottile per me:smile:


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Personalmente trovo disgustoso ridurre il tradimento a una questione di sesso. E' ridurre anche il rapporto a una questione di sesso.


Credo anche io sia riduttivo pensare che il fattore chiave in un tradimento sia il sesso.
Però sto notando che per molti uomini è proprio una questione fisica. Molti vedo che scindono molto bene la testa dal pisello.
Poi, io non concepirei di fare sesso con il mio partner immediatamente dopo un suo tradimento (ma nemmeno uno mio)...perchè per quel che mi riguarda se la testa non è libera e accettabilmente serena, il mio istinto sessuale si azzera e il fisico si blocca alla sola idea.


----------



## Hellseven (24 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Credo anche io sia riduttivo pensare che il fattore chiave in un tradimento sia il sesso.
> *Però sto notando che per molti uomini è proprio una questione fisica. Molti vedo che scindono molto bene la testa dal pisello.*
> Poi, io non concepirei di fare sesso con il mio partner immediatamente dopo un suo tradimento (ma nemmeno uno mio)...perchè per quel che mi riguarda se la testa non è libera e accettabilmente serena, il mio istinto sessuale si azzera e il fisico si blocca alla sola idea.


Dipende da quello che uno cerca, dalle ragioni dell'infedeltà, e, se non parliamo di sveltine usa e getta ma di tradimenti consolidati nel tempo con la stessa persona, anche dalle fasi in cui versa il rapporto traditore/amante.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Credo anche io sia riduttivo pensare che il fattore chiave in un tradimento sia il sesso.
> Però sto notando che per molti uomini è proprio una questione fisica. Molti vedo che scindono molto bene la testa dal pisello.
> Poi, io non concepirei di fare sesso con il mio partner immediatamente dopo un suo tradimento (ma nemmeno uno mio)...perchè per quel che mi riguarda se la testa non è libera e accettabilmente serena, il mio istinto sessuale si azzera e il fisico si blocca alla sola idea.


Concordo. Verremo dallo stesso pianeta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto di non aver avuto colpa, anzi in qualcosa ho sbagliato anche io, forse nell'essere come mi voleva lei o non lo so, questo lo devo capire... Mia moglie mi ha detto che io non devo colpevolizzarmi niente xchè ha fatto tutto lei, non so se è vero o meno... so solo che soffro tantissimo e mi sto attaccando ad ogni minima speranza....


Se vi siete sposati dopo 4 anni di convivenza allora lei ti voleva così come sei. Se dopo 10 anni si è innamorata in qualcun altro, potrebbe trattarsi di noie quotidiane, di abbandono, di routine, e quella storia l'ha ravvivata.

E' vero che non ti ha dato alcuna chance e non ha provato a ravvivare te, ma forse tentava e non hai voluto.

Io penso che assumersi tutte le colpe non è la soluzione al problema. Dovete parlarvi e possibilmente con un moderatore che vi assegna tempi e modi, perché ora ogni discussione è segnata da dolori e mancanze di entrambi e che vi sono sfuggiti di mano.

Più che siete bravi a risolvere i vostri problemi di coppia assieme, più troverete la colla che vi garantisce ancora tante soddisfazioni e salda le ferite.

Se ora pensi alle cose che ti sei perso e quelle che perdi in questo momento e nel tempo a venire, cerca di vedere quanto potresti guadagnare se vostro rapporto migliora. Tutto il tempo che sta di fronte a te, attende le tue decisioni e la realizzazione di te stesso.

Puoi solo decidere cosa fare del tuo tempo. Io proverei a fare mio meglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna mia. Ferma i neuroni! Sempre la peggiore delle ipotesi, porca miseria.
> Ebbasta sta negatività, ve la tirate proprio addosso.
> 
> Ora.
> ...


quoto concordando, concordo quotando.


----------



## JON (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di questo forum. Ho 39 anni, sposato da 7 anni, 11 anni che conviviamo. Circa 10 giorni fa mia moglie ha ammesso di avermi tradito ed avuto una relazione con un'altro x circa 6 mesi. Sei mesi che io sospettavo qualcosa e alla fine ha ammesso tutto. Abbiamo un bambino di 3 anni, io ho sempre dedicato tutto me stesso a lei alla famiglia, aiutandola a casa e in tutte le cose. Per me esisteva (o esiste) solo lei, adesso c'è anche il bambino che voglio un bene pazzesco.
> Quando mi ha detto la verità e stato come morire x me, una parte di me la odia tantissimo, ma l'altra parte quella più grande gli vuole ancora bene, dentro di me (*scusate se posso sembrare debole*) so di averla perdonata xchè credo ancora in qualcosa. Solo che lei adesso si sente in colpa (credo che sia giusto) e sta isolandosi da tutti e tutto, premessa noi viviamo ancora insieme sia x il bambino sia x l'altro motivo che gli voglio bene e cerco di recuperare qualcosa. *Lei mi ha chiesto del tempo xchè deve capire chi è e cosa vuole realmente. *Solo che quest'attesa a mi sta buttando giù, mi sta devastando e ormai non capisco niente... *L'unica cosa che mi da la forza è il bambino che abbiamo*...


Sei tutt'altro che un debole. E' grazie a persone come te che a questo mondo, nonostante gli impicci, si riece a concludere qualcosa di sensato.

Per il resto vedo che la tua avventura si presenta irta e piuttosto lontana dalla conclusione. Nemeno a dirlo, ti toccherà fare i conti col tempo, oltre che col resto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Credo anche io sia riduttivo pensare che il fattore chiave in un tradimento sia il sesso.
> Però sto notando che per molti uomini è proprio una questione fisica. *Molti vedo che scindono molto bene la testa dal pisello.*
> Poi, io non concepirei di fare sesso con il mio partner immediatamente dopo un suo tradimento (ma nemmeno uno mio)...perchè per quel che mi riguarda se la testa non è libera e accettabilmente serena, il mio istinto sessuale si azzera e il fisico si blocca alla sola idea.



certo, se il tradimento è il loro
se invece sono traditi proprio per niente


----------



## JON (24 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> No!!!! la separazione è l'ultima cosa che vorrei... sto cercando di tenere unita una famiglia.
> ma una cosa che sono contrario è quella di fare i separati in casa xchè oggi o un domani si potrebbe rinfacciare qualcosa o litigare in maniera un pò brusca davanti ad un bambino che non ha nessuna colpa e non voglio che lui veda o senta qualcosa, x adesso non è mai capitato. Ho cercato anche di mantenere la calma quando mi ha detto di questa storia. *I BAMBINI DEVONO CRESCERE IN ARMONIA E SERENITA'*... io la vedo cosi...


Mai perdere il controllo. Questa è la condotta che devi mantenere, ma vedo che ne hai piena convinzione.

Dopotutto il problema c'è. Se si può risolvere è inutile aggiungervi sceneggiate. Se non si può risolvere non vedo perchè mettersi a sbraitare. Tanto vale salvare il salvabile e non aggiungere il cotto all'acqua bollita.


----------



## Daniele (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poi sul fatto che tu non hai "colpe" ne discutiamo. Non è mai così.
> Colpe variabili certo, ma nessuno è senza colpe in un tradimento dove le persone non sono seriali (vedi cavallette)


Ma che cazzata strepitosa, immane cazzata al livello estremo. Chi tradisce non ha nessun motivo per farlo punto, se lo fa è in colpa e seve imparare a gestirsi quella colpa. Se la mia compagna mi confessasse una cosa per poi doverci pensare, le direi che non c'è problema, può pensarci fuori di casa e le do 30 secondi netti per uscire, se non lo fa...ecco non credo che non possa accadere che ad una mia richiesta così gentile una donna che mi conosce non la attui e non minaccio nessuno! 
Io so solo che se fossi tradito un'altra volta prenderei il colpo in maniera orribile.


----------



## Hellseven (24 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che cazzata strepitosa, immane cazzata al livello estremo. *Chi tradisce non ha nessun motivo per farlo punto*, se lo fa è in colpa e seve imparare a gestirsi quella colpa. Se la mia compagna mi confessasse una cosa per poi doverci pensare, le direi che non c'è problema, può pensarci fuori di casa e le do 30 secondi netti per uscire, se non lo fa...ecco non credo che non possa accadere che ad una mia richiesta così gentile una donna che mi conosce non la attui e non minaccio nessuno!
> Io so solo che se fossi tradito un'altra volta prenderei il colpo in maniera orribile.


Heil Hitler


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, se il tradimento è il loro
> se invece sono traditi proprio per niente


:up::up::up::up::up:
Vero eh?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Heil Hitler


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Tu non ci crederai mai...ma mi sto rileggendo mein kempf...ed è incredibile come il registro espressivo sia simile ai post di Daniele...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che cazzata strepitosa, immane cazzata al livello estremo. Chi tradisce non ha nessun motivo per farlo punto, se lo fa è in colpa e seve imparare a gestirsi quella colpa. Se la mia compagna mi confessasse una cosa per poi doverci pensare, le direi che non c'è problema, può pensarci fuori di casa e le do 30 secondi netti per uscire, se non lo fa...ecco non credo che non possa accadere che ad una mia richiesta così gentile una donna che mi conosce non la attui e non minaccio nessuno!
> Io so solo che se fossi tradito un'altra volta prenderei il colpo in maniera orribile.


Il motivo c'è nel libro del profeta non te la do mia!

Mi hai sedotto e io mi sono lasciato sedurre...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (24 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Tu non ci crederai mai...ma mi sto rileggendo mein kempf...ed è incredibile come il registro espressivo sia simile ai post di Daniele...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Purtroppo per Daniele non ho difficoltà a crederlo Conte ....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Purtroppo per Daniele non ho difficoltà a crederlo Conte ....


Ma vedi la cosa incredibile è questa...
Daniele non farebbe male ad una mosca no?

C'è da capire chi ha messo in esecuzione tutte le cagate stragalattiche che ha scritto Hitler...
Cioè tutte le sue teorie sono enormemente campate in aria, non hanno alcuna attinenza con il mondo a lui circostante, 
non riesco a capire come uno sfigato cronico, a cui nessuno dava una scarpa bucata, uno che viveva di espedienti e dormiva nei dormitori pubblici...sia riuscito a trascinare la Germania...ossia la nazione che il secolo prima era all'avanguardia in ogni settore...in quella follia collettiva eh?

Cioè è come dire che qui si creasse un club pro Daniele e che gli dicesse...ah tu vuoi che stupriamo Serena?
Ok...adesso andaiamo e facciamo...

Non riesco a capire ma mi dico...porco can però ce la fece eh?
E mica aveva i mezzi di Berlusconi eh?

Ma il libro è da leggere...comunque...

Ma è come dire che il marchese de Sade...parlasse d'amore eh?

Eppure esattamente come Hitler, De Sade...pone nei suoi romanzi un giusnaturalismo che non fa una piega...

Come ha potuto in quella nazione salire al potere il nazismo...


----------



## Hellseven (24 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi la cosa incredibile è questa...
> *Daniele non farebbe male ad una mosca no?*
> 
> C'è da capire chi ha messo in esecuzione tutte le cagate stragalattiche che ha scritto Hitler...
> ...


Conte io non lo conosco affatto Daniele, se lo dici tu, sarà così.
Da quello che leggo mi sembra il contrario, ma tant'è ...
Sai la rabbia cova sotto la cenere, corrode l'anima  e quando finalmente esplode spesso è incontrollabile.
Se ne cadono le cronache dei giornali di cose così


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Conte io non lo conosco affatto Daniele, se lo dici tu, sarà così.
> Da quello che leggo mi sembra il contrario, ma tant'è ...
> Sai la rabbia cova sotto la cenere, corrode l'anima  e quando finalmente esplode spesso è incontrollabile.
> Se ne cadono le cronache dei giornali di cose così


Ma noooo...dai ha fatto passi da gigante sai?
Non hai idea di come era un tempo...

Dai su...


----------



## Zod (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Poi sul fatto che tu non hai "colpe" ne discutiamo. Non è mai così.
> Colpe variabili certo, ma nessuno è senza colpe in un tradimento dove le persone non sono seriali (vedi cavallette)


Secondo questa logica anche una ragazza violentata ha delle colpe per certi suoi atteggiamenti, o certi suoi abbigliamenti, o abitudini o frequentazioni.

Tradire la fiducia, di chi è tranquillo, di chi pensa di vivere in mezzo a persone civili e ragionevoli. Poi scopre di essere stato tradito perchè schiacciava male il tubetto del dentifricio.

Non esiste colpa alcuna in colui che ha avuto tradita la sua fiducia, se non l'aver pensato di avere a che fare con persone oneste. È una truffa il tradimento. Se tu compri una bottiglia di Barolo pagandola cara, poi finisci in ospedale perchè era vino al metanolo, che colpa hai?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo questa logica anche una ragazza violentata ha delle colpe per certi suoi atteggiamenti, o certi suoi abbigliamenti, o abitudini o frequentazioni.
> 
> Tradire la fiducia, di chi è tranquillo, di chi pensa di vivere in mezzo a persone civili e ragionevoli. Poi scopre di essere stato tradito perchè schiacciava male il tubetto del dentifricio.
> 
> Non esiste colpa alcuna in colui che ha avuto tradita la sua fiducia, se non l'aver pensato di avere a che fare con persone oneste. È una truffa il tradimento. Se tu compri una bottiglia di Barolo pagandola cara, poi finisci in ospedale perchè era vino al metanolo, che colpa hai?


Quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo questa logica anche una ragazza violentata ha delle colpe per certi suoi atteggiamenti, o certi suoi abbigliamenti, o abitudini o frequentazioni.


Cosa molto vera, a volte.


----------



## Leda (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa molto vera, a volte.


Il rosso (o uno dei tanti) è mio.
Va bene provocare, ma a volte sembra proprio che caghi fuori dal vaso per principio, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Il rosso (o uno dei tanti) è mio.
> Va bene provocare, ma a volte caghi proprio fuori dal vaso, eh.


Non sto provocando. E' proprio così.
Se parliamo di principi, in astratto, bene: tutti devono poter fare quello che vogliono, senza ledere la libertà altrui o la legge. Se invece partiamo dal presupposto che la realtà è giusto un filo più complessa, allora manco per il cazzo. Se pecchi di leggerezza e ti metti in situazioni potenzialmente esplosive alla cazzo di cane, come a volte capita, allora prima di tutto devi biasimare TE STESSA/O. Poi lo stronzo/a, la
malasorte o il mondo crudele. Sennò parliamo di fuffa. E, per inciso, non sto provocando. Ma se non capite un cazzo di nulla, non è colpa mia, rubino o meno che mi si possa dare e di cui, francamente, mi frega anche meno di niente.


----------



## Zod (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa molto vera, a volte.


Se uno viene a trovarti e ti attacca al parafango della sua auto e ti trascina finchè non ti consumi, l'ispettore che indagherà sul caso ad un certo punto affermerà: "ecco perchè cazzo...rompeva i coglioni su un forum!"

Il dislivello è tale, che mettere due cose così distanti sullo stesso piano, equivale a fermare un treno con un granello di sabbia. Stessa cosa per la violenza sessuale e qualunque colpa data alla vittima, o al tradimento e qualunque colpa data al tradito.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa molto vera, a volte.


bestemmi


----------



## Zod (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sto provocando. E' proprio così.
> Se parliamo di principi, in astratto, bene: tutti devono poter fare quello che vogliono, senza ledere la libertà altrui o la legge. Se invece partiamo dal presupposto che la realtà è giusto un filo più complessa, allora manco per il cazzo. Se pecchi di leggerezza e ti metti in situazioni potenzialmente esplosive alla cazzo di cane, come a volte capita, allora prima di tutto devi biasimare TE STESSA/O. Poi lo stronzo/a, la
> malasorte o il mondo crudele. Sennò parliamo di fuffa. E, per inciso, non sto provocando. Ma se non capite un cazzo di nulla, non è colpa mia, rubino o meno che mi si possa dare e di cui, francamente, mi frega anche meno di niente.


Quindi fidarsi è una colpa. Ecco, secondo questo modo di pensare il tradito ha delle colpe.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se uno viene a trovarti e ti attacca al parafango della sua auto e ti trascina finchè non ti consumi, l'ispettore che indagherà sul caso ad un certo punto affermerà: "ecco perchè cazzo...rompeva i coglioni su un forum!"
> 
> Il dislivello è tale, che mettere due cose così distanti sullo stesso piano, equivale a fermare un treno con un granello di sabbia. *Stessa cosa per la violenza sessuale e qualunque colpa data alla vittima, o al tradimento e qualunque colpa data al tradito.*


Guarda: qua il parallelismo alla cazzo di cane corna/violenza sessuale l'hai fatto tu, mica io.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

in merito alle colpe dei traditi, dipende.
a volte esistono, altre no 
sono esausta dopo questa raffinatissima ed elaborata pensata


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sto provocando. E' proprio così.
> Se parliamo di principi, in astratto, bene: tutti devono poter fare quello che vogliono, senza ledere la libertà altrui o la legge. Se invece partiamo dal presupposto che la realtà è giusto un filo più complessa, allora manco per il cazzo. Se pecchi di leggerezza e ti metti in situazioni potenzialmente esplosive alla cazzo di cane, come a volte capita, allora prima di tutto devi biasimare TE STESSA/O. Poi lo stronzo/a, la
> malasorte o il mondo crudele. Sennò parliamo di fuffa. E, per inciso, non sto provocando. Ma se non capite un cazzo di nulla, non è colpa mia, rubino o meno che mi si possa dare e di cui, francamente, mi frega anche meno di niente.


Sei tu che non hai capito perché era in riferimento alle supposte colpe di un tradito e alle così alle colpe di chi subisce uno stupro o un furto. Al più si può parlare di imprudenza o leggerezza perché tu puoi pure essere solo e addormentato su una panchina con i soldi che ti escono dalle tasche (imprudente) ma se chi ti vede e te li ruba è un ladro e non esiste alcuna attenuante data dalla tentazione o dalla tua imprudenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi fidarsi è una colpa. Ecco, secondo questo modo di pensare il tradito ha delle colpe.


Non necessariamente fidarsi. A volte ANCHE fidarsi, o prendere sotto gamba, o frequentare cattive compagnie quando ti è stato magari detto e ridetto o consigliato fino allo sfinimento di lasciar perdere, od ubricarti fino a perdere i sensi per poi ritrovarti mezza nuda col sangue che ti cola tre le cosce dietro un cespuglio.
Sta cosa che poi il tradito non abbia MAI colpe per defnizione è talmente una cazzata che può venire fuori solo da un forum di tradilesi scoppiati.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non necessariamente fidarsi. A volte ANCHE fidarsi, o prendere sotto gamba, o frequentare cattive compagnie quando ti è stato magari detto e ridetto o consigliato fino allo sfinimento di lasciar perdere, od ubricarti fino a perdere i sensi per poi ritrovarti mezza nuda col sangue che ti cola tre le cosce dietro un cespuglio.
> Sta cosa che poi ilt radito non abbia* MAI *colpe è talment euna cazzata che può venire fuori solo da un forum di tradilesi scoppiati.


vero, come affermare le abbia sempre


----------



## Zod (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che non hai capito perché era in riferimento alle supposte colpe di un tradito e alle così alle colpe di chi subisce uno stupro o un furto. Al più si può parlare di imprudenza o leggerezza perché tu puoi pure essere solo e addormentato su una panchina con i soldi che ti escono dalle tasche (imprudente) ma se chi ti vede e te li ruba è un ladro e non esiste alcuna attenuante data dalla tentazione o dalla tua imprudenza.


Da un punto di vista processuale se le banconote escono dalla tasca e sono visibili, il ladro ha attenuanti notevoli, rispetto al metterti le mani in tasca per cercare se hai soldi. Per il derubato non cambia nulla, ma la legge cerca di valutare l'indole criminale, non la gravità del fatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che non hai capito perché era in riferimento alle supposte colpe di un tradito e alle così alle colpe di chi subisce uno stupro o un furto. Al più si può parlare di imprudenza o leggerezza perché tu puoi pure essere solo e addormentato su una panchina con i soldi che ti escono dalle tasche (imprudente) ma se chi ti vede e te li ruba è un ladro e non esiste alcuna attenuante data dalla tentazione o dalla tua imprudenza.


Brunè, a) NON E' VERO CHE IL TRADITO NON HA MAI COLPE e b) il parallelismo era proprio sbagliato all'inizio. Poi, ovviamente, da tradita la penserai ben diversamente ma tàdà: sbagli.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non necessariamente fidarsi. A volte ANCHE fidarsi, o prendere sotto gamba, o frequentare cattive compagnie quando ti è stato magari detto e ridetto o consigliato fino allo sfinimento di lasciar perdere, od ubricarti fino a perdere i sensi per poi ritrovarti mezza nuda col sangue che ti cola tre le cosce dietro un cespuglio.
> Sta cosa che poi il tradito non abbia MAI colpe per defnizione è talmente una cazzata che può venire fuori solo da un forum di tradilesi scoppiati.


Il mai non l'ha mai detto nessuno. E non riesci a vedere la sproporzione tra le eventuali colpe o imprudenze e il tradimento e il reato. Ma oggi ti prende così-


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero, come affermare le abbia sempre


Mai scritto.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mai non l'ha mai detto nessuno. E non riesci a vedere la sproporzione tra le eventuali colpe o imprudenze e il tradimento e il reato. Ma oggi ti prende così-





Zod ha detto:


> Secondo questa logica anche una ragazza violentata ha  delle colpe per certi suoi atteggiamenti, o certi suoi abbigliamenti, o  abitudini o frequentazioni.
> 
> Tradire la fiducia, di chi è tranquillo, di chi pensa di vivere in mezzo  a persone civili e ragionevoli. Poi scopre di essere stato tradito  perchè schiacciava male il tubetto del dentifricio.
> *
> Non esiste colpa alcuna in colui che ha avuto tradita la sua fiducia*, se  non l'aver pensato di avere a che fare con persone oneste. È una truffa  il tradimento. Se tu compri una bottiglia di Barolo pagandola cara, poi  finisci in ospedale perchè era vino al metanolo, che colpa hai?


Dai oh. Approvi roba che manco leggi per bene. Tradimento/reato è una cosa talmente scema che mi rifiuto di commentarla.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh. Approvi roba che manco leggi per bene.


Ri-approvo. Non esiste colpa nel tradimento della fiducia. Vi possono essere responsabilità nel malessere o nelle difficoltà di dialogo.


----------



## Zod (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non necessariamente fidarsi. A volte ANCHE fidarsi, o prendere sotto gamba, o frequentare cattive compagnie quando ti è stato magari detto e ridetto o consigliato fino allo sfinimento di lasciar perdere, od ubricarti fino a perdere i sensi per poi ritrovarti mezza nuda col sangue che ti cola tre le cosce dietro un cespuglio.
> Sta cosa che poi il tradito non abbia MAI colpe per defnizione è talmente una cazzata che può venire fuori solo da un forum di tradilesi scoppiati.


Della serie: gli uomini sono merde, se non vi tutelate siete cretine voi. 
Il tradito non ha mai colpe che giustifichino un tradimento per il semplice fatto che non c'è costrizione a stare con un partner ufficiale. Se si ritiene il contratto violato da mancanze del tradito si scioglie il contratto, non si compiono inadempienze a propria volta, oltretutto di misura ben più grave, almeno secondo l'etica comune.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ri-approvo. Non esiste colpa nel tradimento della fiducia. Vi possono essere responsabilità nel malessere o nelle difficoltà di dialogo.


Distinguere tra responsabilità e colpa è cavillare sul sesso degli angeli. Porca puttana, se mi tradisci miliardi di volte sotto al naso ed io ti rendo pan per focaccia anche solo per farti vedere come si sta, è colpa MIA?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Distinguere tra responsabilità e colpa è cavillare sul sesso degli angeli. Porca puttana, se mi tradisci miliardi di volte sotto al naso ed io ti rendo pan per focaccia anche solo per farti vedere come si sta, è colpa MIA?


Ma che esempio del menga è?! Si parla di tradimento della fiducia non di coppia in disfacimento!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Della serie: gli uomini sono merde, *se non vi tutelate siete cretine voi. *
> Il tradito non ha mai colpe che giustifichino un tradimento per il semplice fatto che non c'è costrizione a stare con un partner ufficiale. Se si ritiene il contratto violato da mancanze del tradito si scioglie il contratto, non si compiono inadempienze a propria volta, oltretutto di misura ben più grave, almeno secondo l'etica comune.


E' vero. CAZZO se non è vero. Porca puttana. Il resto è parimenti fuori dal mondo, dal reale. Bella lì, parliamo dei massimi sistemi ma non caliamoli a forza nel quotidiano che è tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che esempio del menga è?! Si parla di tradimento della fiducia non di coppia in disfacimento!


Ma quale disfacimento? Gente che sta insieme, eh. Ma hai idea di quante ce ne stanno? No che non lo sai.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale disfacimento? Gente che sta insieme, eh. Ma hai idea di quante ce ne stanno? No che non lo sai.


Si chiama gente che divide le spese. Non esiste tradimento se non c'è amore e non c'è fiducia.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si chiama gente che divide le spese. Non esiste tradimento se non c'è amore e non c'è fiducia.


Ah, certo. Nel tuo mondo che, guardacaso, non corrisponde ai medesimi confini spaziotemporali del mondo vero. Caso pratico: Tebe. Tebe sta con Mattia. Tebe è una traditrice, lo mette in chiaro con Mattia e lui, che traditore non è, le propone il "Patto di Fedeltà" (marchio registrato), ovvero non ci mettiamo le corna e amore a tutta birra. Bene. Succede che Mattia di lì a qualche anno le corna, effettivamente, le mette alla povera Tebina. Siccome è un povero coglione (opinione personale) e si fa sgamare, la nostra pimpante bloggettara lo perdona, ma gli comunica che il Patto di Fedeltà è rotto. Lui nicchia/non capisce/non si rende conto/è scemo. Dopo tre anni, TRE anni, la cornificata di rimando con quest'altro ritardato di Man (li prende tutti più o meno tardi di mente, non trovi?) che vabbè, va avanti da un bel po'. Epperò sai cosa: SI AMANO. Lui ovviamente non sa, ma lei lo ama ed è ricambiata. Eppure se lui non avesse messo le corna a lei sti cazzi, voglio dire: sarebbero andati avanti fino alla tomba così, in due. Credo, o meglio, me l'auguro per loro. Adesso c'hanno le corna entrambi ma si amano lo stesso. Che ci vuoi fare? E' la vita. Non la tua, la loro. Se dovessimo misurare tutto con la tua, credo che faremmo tutti delle belle sfilatone d'ottobre coi dissidenti in qualche gulag siberiano a ghiacciarsi il culo e funzionari del kgb a pendinare mariti assortiti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, certo. Nel tuo mondo che, guardacaso, non corrisponde ai medesimi confini spaziotemporali del mondo vero. Caso pratico: Tebe. Tebe sta con Mattia. Tebe è una traditrice, lo mette in chiaro con Mattia e lui, che traditore non è, le propone il "Patto di Fedeltà" (marchio registrato), ovvero non ci mettiamo le corna e amore a tutta birra. Bene. Succede che Mattia di lì a qualche anno le corna, effettivamente, le mette alla povera Tebina. Siccome è un povero coglione (opinione personale) e si fa sgamare, la nostra pimpante bloggettara lo perdona, ma gli comunica che il Patto di Fedeltà è rotto. Lui nicchia/non capisce/non si rende conto/è scemo. Dopo tre anni, TRE anni, la cornificata di rimando con quest'altro ritardato di Man (li prende tutti più o meno tardi di mente, non trovi?) che vabbè, va avanti da un bel po'. Epperò sai cosa: SI AMANO. Lui ovviamente non sa, ma lei lo ama ed è ricambiata. Eppure se lui non avesse messo le corna a lei sti cazzi, voglio dire: sarebbero andati avanti fino alla tomba così, in due. Credo, o meglio, me l'auguro per loro. Adesso c'hanno le corna entrambi ma si amano lo stesso. Che ci vuoi fare? E' la vita. Non la tua, la loro. Se dovessimo misurare tutto con la tua, credo che faremmo tutti delle belle sfilatone d'ottobre coi dissidenti in qualche gulag siberiano a ghiacciarsi il culo e funzionari del kgb a pendinare mariti assortiti.


Madonna, questo è il post dell'anno.
Complimenti Joey.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, certo. Nel tuo mondo che, guardacaso, non corrisponde ai medesimi confini spaziotemporali del mondo vero. Caso pratico: Tebe. Tebe sta con Mattia. Tebe è una traditrice, lo mette in chiaro con Mattia e lui, che traditore non è, le propone il "Patto di Fedeltà" (marchio registrato), ovvero non ci mettiamo le corna e amore a tutta birra. Bene. Succede che Mattia di lì a qualche anno le corna, effettivamente, le mette alla povera Tebina. Siccome è un povero coglione (opinione personale) e si fa sgamare, la nostra pimpante bloggettara lo perdona, ma gli comunica che il Patto di Fedeltà è rotto. Lui nicchia/non capisce/non si rende conto/è scemo. Dopo tre anni, TRE anni, la cornificata di rimando con quest'altro ritardato di Man (li prende tutti più o meno tardi di mente, non trovi?) che vabbè, va avanti da un bel po'. Epperò sai cosa: SI AMANO. Lui ovviamente non sa, ma lei lo ama ed è ricambiata. Eppure se lui non avesse messo le corna a lei sti cazzi, voglio dire: sarebbero andati avanti fino alla tomba così, in due. Credo, o meglio, me l'auguro per loro. Adesso c'hanno le corna entrambi ma si amano lo stesso. Che ci vuoi fare? E' la vita. Non la tua, la loro. Se dovessimo misurare tutto con la tua, credo che faremmo tutti delle belle sfilatone d'ottobre coi dissidenti in qualche gulag siberiano a ghiacciarsi il culo e funzionari del kgb a pendinare mariti assortiti.


Esempio non condiviso neppure da Tebe, penso. Le ultime due righe non c'entrano una cippa. Secondo me alla sera c'è nel forum un po' di gente che si lascia andare con alcol e altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esempio non condiviso neppure da Tebe, penso. Le ultime due righe non c'entrano una cippa. Secondo me alla sera c'è nel forum un po' di gente che si lascia andare con alcol e altro.


Mannò, c'entrano eccome. Io dico che il mondo è vario, tu che no. Non è così. Il che è esilarante, perchè voglio dire: il mondo è grande, pieno di gente che la pensa in miliardi di modi diversi. Non puoi quadrare i sentimenti più di quanto tu non possa acchiappare una nuvola. I sentimenti sono TUOI e solo TUOI, ma non è che quello che provi tu sia universale. Il pensiero unico è roba vecchia, amica col culto della personalità. L'amore per quella determinata, specifica persona può sopravvivere e spesso sopravvive anche ad anni, decenni di distanza. Ad amanti di distanza, pure. Non lo capisci, non lo concepisci, ma coppie che stanno insieme dopo varie vicissitudini lo fanno non per dividere le spese o perchè nessuno le vorrebbe, ma perchè, di fondo, dipendono l'uno dall'altro per amore. Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere di una che probabilmente aveva già begli steccati in testa che purtroppo il tradimento ha trasformato in muri di cinta col filo spinato e le guardie armate sulle torrette, che a sessant'anni non ce la fa ed è talmente incancrenita sulle sue posizioni da andare appresso a qualsiasi pazzo vada cianciando parallelismi tra tradimenti e violenze sessuali, distinguendo tra responsabilità e colpe con la serietà di uno che ci crede veramente che Lenin l'abbiano rapito gli extraterrestri comunisti e che adesso invece di riposare in un mausoleo se la goda nel paradiso del bolscevico verde e con le antenne. Capito? Vabbè.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, c'entrano eccome. Io dico che il mondo è vario, tu che no. Non è così. Il che è esilarante, perchè voglio dire: il mondo è grande, pieno di gente che la pensa in miliardi di modi diversi. Non puoi quadrare i sentimenti più di quanto tu non possa acchiappare una nuvola. I sentimenti sono TUOI e solo TUOI, ma non è che quello che provi tu sia universale. Il pensiero unico è roba vecchia, amica col culto della personalità. L'amore per quella determinata, specifica persona può sopravvivere e spesso sopravvive anche ad anni, decenni di distanza. Ad amanti di distanza, pure. Non lo capisci, non lo concepisci, ma coppie che stanno insieme dopo varie vicissitudini lo fanno non per dividere le spese o perchè nessuno le vorrebbe, ma perchè, di fondo, dipendono l'uno dall'altro per amore. Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere di una che probabilmente aveva già begli steccati in testa che purtroppo il tradimento ha trasformato in muri di cinta col filo spinato e le guardie armate sulle torrette, che a sessant'anni non ce la fa ed è talmente incancrenita sulle sue posizioni da andare appresso a qualsiasi pazzo vada cianciando parallelismi tra tradimenti e violenze sessuali, distinguendo tra responsabilità e colpe con la serietà di uno che ci crede veramente che Lenin l'abbiano rapito gli extraterrestri comunisti e che adesso invece di riposare in un mausoleo se la goda nel paradiso del bolscevico verde e con le antenne. Capito? Vabbè.


c'è un interruttore?
spegnetelo


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un interruttore?
> spegnetelo


Cosa ti perplime di quello che scrivo?


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 1. E' un segno che il traditore vuole scaricare sul tradito ANCHE il tradimento.
> 2. Significa che per lei quel tale contava qualcosa di più di una scopata extra.
> 3. Vero.


Tante teste tante idee.
si chiama
Plu.ra.li.tà.
Perchè nulla  è assolutamente vero e univoco nei sentimenti. Mai.


----------



## Zod (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, certo. Nel tuo mondo che, guardacaso, non corrisponde ai medesimi confini spaziotemporali del mondo vero. Caso pratico: Tebe. Tebe sta con Mattia. Tebe è una traditrice, lo mette in chiaro con Mattia e lui, che traditore non è, le propone il "Patto di Fedeltà" (marchio registrato), ovvero non ci mettiamo le corna e amore a tutta birra. Bene. Succede che Mattia di lì a qualche anno le corna, effettivamente, le mette alla povera Tebina. Siccome è un povero coglione (opinione personale) e si fa sgamare, la nostra pimpante bloggettara lo perdona, ma gli comunica che il Patto di Fedeltà è rotto. Lui nicchia/non capisce/non si rende conto/è scemo. Dopo tre anni, TRE anni, la cornificata di rimando con quest'altro ritardato di Man (li prende tutti più o meno tardi di mente, non trovi?) che vabbè, va avanti da un bel po'. Epperò sai cosa: SI AMANO. Lui ovviamente non sa, ma lei lo ama ed è ricambiata. Eppure se lui non avesse messo le corna a lei sti cazzi, voglio dire: sarebbero andati avanti fino alla tomba così, in due. Credo, o meglio, me l'auguro per loro. Adesso c'hanno le corna entrambi ma si amano lo stesso. Che ci vuoi fare? E' la vita. Non la tua, la loro. Se dovessimo misurare tutto con la tua, credo che faremmo tutti delle belle sfilatone d'ottobre coi dissidenti in qualche gulag siberiano a ghiacciarsi il culo e funzionari del kgb a pendinare mariti assortiti.


Caspita, pure una biografia non autorizzata.

Quindi la colpa del tradito è essere stato a sua volta traditore prima, pertanto sarebbe concausa della situazione?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Caspita, pure una biografia non autorizzata.
> 
> Quindi la colpa del tradito è essere stato a sua volta traditore prima, pertanto sarebbe concausa della situazione?


Non ci pensare.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo questa logica anche una ragazza violentata ha delle colpe per certi suoi atteggiamenti, o certi suoi abbigliamenti, o abitudini o frequentazioni.
> 
> Tradire la fiducia, di chi è tranquillo, di chi pensa di vivere in mezzo a persone civili e ragionevoli. Poi scopre di essere stato tradito perchè schiacciava male il tubetto del dentifricio.
> 
> Non esiste colpa alcuna in colui che ha avuto tradita la sua fiducia, se non l'aver pensato di avere a che fare con persone oneste. È una truffa il tradimento. Se tu compri una bottiglia di Barolo pagandola cara, poi finisci in ospedale perchè era vino al metanolo, che colpa hai?


se scoprissi di essere stata tradita perchè ho strizzato male il tubetto di dentrificio mi farei delle serissime domande su me stessa e sullo stato vitale dei miei neuroni per capire se ci sono o fanno finta.
Premesso questo.

Sono stata tradita e ho sofferto come una fottuta bestia, e i motivi per cui lo sono stata erano motivi che ho potuto capire. Per cui validi. Per cui IO sono scesa dal mio trono del cazzo e ho cominciato a lavorare su di ME, prima che nella coppia.
Mi fa piacere che da tradito tu non abbia sentito nessuna colpa, per me è stato molto diverso e non sono certo una serial killer emotiva.
E il barolo mi fa schifo. Sono astemia.

Il tuo commento è stato inaspettatamente superficiale, almeno per me.


----------



## Zod (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, c'entrano eccome. Io dico che il mondo è vario, tu che no. Non è così. Il che è esilarante, perchè voglio dire: il mondo è grande, pieno di gente che la pensa in miliardi di modi diversi. Non puoi quadrare i sentimenti più di quanto tu non possa acchiappare una nuvola. I sentimenti sono TUOI e solo TUOI, ma non è che quello che provi tu sia universale. Il pensiero unico è roba vecchia, amica col culto della personalità. L'amore per quella determinata, specifica persona può sopravvivere e spesso sopravvive anche ad anni, decenni di distanza. Ad amanti di distanza, pure. Non lo capisci, non lo concepisci, ma coppie che stanno insieme dopo varie vicissitudini lo fanno non per dividere le spese o perchè nessuno le vorrebbe, ma perchè, di fondo, dipendono l'uno dall'altro per amore. Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere di una che probabilmente aveva già begli steccati in testa che purtroppo il tradimento ha trasformato in muri di cinta col filo spinato e le guardie armate sulle torrette, che a sessant'anni non ce la fa ed è talmente incancrenita sulle sue posizioni da andare appresso a qualsiasi pazzo vada cianciando parallelismi tra tradimenti e violenze sessuali, distinguendo tra responsabilità e colpe con la serietà di uno che ci crede veramente che Lenin l'abbiano rapito gli extraterrestri comunisti e che adesso invece di riposare in un mausoleo se la goda nel paradiso del bolscevico verde e con le antenne. Capito? Vabbè.


Se il mondo è vario non capisco perchè io pensandola diversamente da te dovrei essere un pazzo etcetc

Sei il mago della contraddizione. Prima elogi il libero pensiero, la varietà, poi insulti chi la pensa diversamente da te.

Allora io ti rispondo "te mille mila volte più di me", e siamo a posto


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunè, a) NON E' VERO CHE IL TRADITO NON HA MAI COLPE e b) *il parallelismo era proprio sbagliato all'inizio. *Poi, ovviamente, da tradita la penserai ben diversamente ma tàdà: sbagli.



quoto.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se il mondo è vario non capisco perchè io pensandola diversamente da te dovrei essere un pazzo etcetc
> 
> Sei il mago della contraddizione. Prima elogi il libero pensiero, la varietà, poi insulti chi la pensa diversamente da te.
> 
> Allora io ti rispondo "te mille mila volte più di me", e siamo a posto


A posto. Ciao.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, certo. Nel tuo mondo che, guardacaso, non corrisponde ai medesimi confini spaziotemporali del mondo vero. Caso pratico: Tebe. Tebe sta con Mattia. Tebe è una traditrice, lo mette in chiaro con Mattia e lui, che traditore non è, le propone il "Patto di Fedeltà" (marchio registrato), ovvero non ci mettiamo le corna e amore a tutta birra. Bene. Succede che Mattia di lì a qualche anno le corna, effettivamente, le mette alla povera Tebina. Siccome è un povero coglione (opinione personale) e si fa sgamare, la nostra pimpante bloggettara lo perdona, ma gli comunica che il Patto di Fedeltà è rotto. Lui nicchia/non capisce/non si rende conto/è scemo. Dopo tre anni, TRE anni, la cornificata di rimando con quest'altro ritardato di Man (li prende tutti più o meno tardi di mente, non trovi?) che vabbè, va avanti da un bel po'. Epperò sai cosa: SI AMANO. Lui ovviamente non sa, ma lei lo ama ed è ricambiata. Eppure se lui non avesse messo le corna a lei sti cazzi, voglio dire: sarebbero andati avanti fino alla tomba così, in due. Credo, o meglio, me l'auguro per loro. Adesso c'hanno le corna entrambi ma si amano lo stesso. Che ci vuoi fare? E' la vita. Non la tua, la loro. Se dovessimo misurare tutto con la tua, credo che faremmo tutti delle belle sfilatone d'ottobre coi dissidenti in qualche gulag siberiano a ghiacciarsi il culo e funzionari del kgb a pendinare mariti assortiti.



...


:rotfl:

Comunque mattia non è scemo.

E a parte questo. 

Minchia. Che analisi.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esempio non condiviso neppure da Tebe, penso. Le ultime due righe non c'entrano una cippa. Secondo me alla sera c'è nel forum un po' di gente che si lascia andare con alcol e altro.



...hemm...ma se scrivete che in una coppia innamorata non c'è tradimento...va da se che io e Mattia non siamo una coppia innamorata perchè io tradisco con l'altro scemo.
(partendo sempre dal presupposto che non tradisco per me, in quanto bla bla bla)


si si. Li becco tutti io.
Ho il radar...

Madonna...:unhappy:


----------



## Zod (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> se scoprissi di essere stata tradita perchè ho strizzato male il tubetto di dentrificio mi farei delle serissime domande su me stessa e sullo stato vitale dei miei neuroni per capire se ci sono o fanno finta.
> Premesso questo.
> 
> Sono stata tradita e ho sofferto come una fottuta bestia, e i motivi per cui lo sono stata erano motivi che ho potuto capire. Per cui validi. Per cui IO sono scesa dal mio trono del cazzo e ho cominciato a lavorare su di ME, prima che nella coppia.
> ...


Molte teste, molte idee. Secondo me non esistono colpe da giustificare comportamenti estremi come il tradimento. Tra persone adulte si affrontano i problemi, nessuno ci costringe a stare con una persona, quindi nessuno ci costringe a mostrarci come non siamo a chi diciamo di amare.

Molte teste, molte idee. Secondo me tu non hai fatto nulla che potesse giustificare il tradimento, e ora Mattia non sta facendo nulla di tanto grave per subire il tuo. 

Un comportamento grave da poter giustificare o facilitare il tradimento, deve essere gestito immediatamente, non può trovare sfogo ed essere sottaciuto attraverso il tradimento.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Molte teste, molte idee. Secondo me non esistono colpe da giustificare comportamenti estremi come il tradimento. Tra persone adulte si affrontano i problemi, nessuno ci costringe a stare con una persona, quindi nessuno ci costringe a mostrarci come non siamo a chi diciamo di amare.
> 
> Molte teste, molte idee. Secondo me *tu non hai fatto nulla che potesse giustificare il tradimento,* e ora Mattia non sta facendo nulla di tanto grave per subire il tuo.
> 
> Un comportamento grave da poter giustificare o facilitare il tradimento, deve essere gestito immediatamente, non può trovare sfogo ed essere sottaciuto attraverso il tradimento.


io non parlo di giustificazioni. Parlo di qualcosa che succede e che si deve affrontare.
Beato tu se riuscirai a gestire immediatamente un pre tradimento.
saresti una mosca bianca.
Chissà. Forse sei superiore.


----------



## Zod (24 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non parlo di giustificazioni. Parlo di qualcosa che succede e che si deve affrontare.
> Beato tu se riuscirai a gestire immediatamente un pre tradimento.
> saresti una mosca bianca.
> Chissà. Forse sei superiore.


Bastano rispetto e coerenza, niente di soprannaturale


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2013)

A proposito di responsabilità e colpa, tutti scandalizzati per JB e la sua affermazione sui comportamenti di quelle che se la vanno a cercare la violenza sessuale... 

Le donne musulmane vanno in giro coperte dallo sviluppo in poi fino alla morte. Questo avviene perché per i maschi musulmani la donna è un oggetto del desiderio irresisitibile, SEMPRE. Per il solo fatto di essere femmina è irresisitibile. Per questo deve coprirsi quando esce di casa (mentre in Arabia Saudita le maggiori marche di biancheria intima femminile vendono per miliardi di dollari di fatturato, per dire), perché il corpo della donna è in sé e per sé capace di mandare un qualsiasi maschio fuori di testa. 
E' retrogrado, è maschilista, è quello che volete. Ma c'è della poesia in questa vertiginosa desiderabilità, ammetterete.


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A proposito di responsabilità e colpa, tutti scandalizzati per JB e la sua affermazione sui comportamenti di quelle che se la vanno a cercare la violenza sessuale...
> 
> Le donne musulmane vanno in giro coperte dallo sviluppo in poi fino alla morte. Questo avviene perché per i maschi musulmani la donna è un oggetto del desiderio irresisitibile, SEMPRE. Per il solo fatto di essere femmina è irresisitibile. Per questo deve coprirsi quando esce di casa (mentre in Arabia Saudita le maggiori marche di biancheria intima femminile vendono per miliardi di dollari di fatturato, per dire), perché il corpo della donna è in sé e per sé capace di mandare un qualsiasi maschio fuori di testa.
> E' retrogrado, è maschilista, è quello che volete. Ma c'è della poesia in questa vertiginosa desiderabilità, ammetterete.


Io non ci vedo della poesia nello stabilire che il corpo della donna te lo fa diventare duro a prescindere e quindi bisogna coprirle. Sono uomini come noi. Poi da loro è vietata anche la pornografia. Più che altro c'è un concetto di proprietà del corpo femminile. Poi se parliamo di infibulazione...


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A proposito di responsabilità e colpa, tutti scandalizzati per JB e la sua affermazione sui comportamenti di quelle che se la vanno a cercare la violenza sessuale...
> 
> Le donne musulmane vanno in giro coperte dallo sviluppo in poi fino alla morte. Questo avviene perché per i maschi musulmani la donna è un oggetto del desiderio irresisitibile, SEMPRE. Per il solo fatto di essere femmina è irresisitibile. Per questo deve coprirsi quando esce di casa (mentre in Arabia Saudita le maggiori marche di biancheria intima femminile vendono per miliardi di dollari di fatturato, per dire), perché il corpo della donna è in sé e per sé capace di mandare un qualsiasi maschio fuori di testa.
> E' retrogrado, è maschilista, è quello che volete. Ma c'è della poesia in questa vertiginosa desiderabilità, ammetterete.


Io non ci vedo proprio niente di poetico. Solo una prepotenza e un esercizio di controllo


----------



## Lello (25 Luglio 2013)

Ciao a tutti... Ho letto tantissime risposte di vario tipo. Posso dire la mia visto che sono il diretto interessato. Alla fine si può dire che vivo con mia moglie da 11 anni, di certo in questi mesi non è stata (non è) quella che ho spostato purtroppo. Ma se io e lei (e vi garantisco che ne abbiamo passati di problemi essendo in un paese da soli lontano dai genitori e parenti) abbiamo deciso di sposarci e fare un figlio vuol dire che prima c'era amore. Se lui ad un certo punto ha sentito il bisogno di dirmi tutto in faccia (e non credo x togliersi il peso) vuol dire che c'è un motivo (a prescindere dal bambino), altrimenti poteva tranquillamente vivere questa doppia vita e non dirmi niente. Adesso lei è in uno stato di confusione totale (credo sia giusto xchè io non ho mai tradito e non so come si possa sentire), non la sto giustificando credetemi ma è cosi, ma poteva tranquillamente fare i bagagli e andare via oppure quando mi ha detto la verità ha corso un rischio xchè io potevo mandarla via o fare altro. Sarò anche un povero co..... ma sto cercando di ricostruire un prezioso vaso andato a pezzi e non lo faccio tanto x fare, ma xchè provo dei sentimenti x lei. 
Non trovo giusto che in questa situazione si parli di sesso ecc... xchè in questo momento è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri credetemi e trovo disgustoso solo a parlarne... Se ragioniamo tutti cosi che la cosa principale è il sesso, conviene andare a vivere nei paesi arabi o da qualche altra parte. Io credo a dei valori che spero di dare un giorno a mio figlio e credo che sesso e amore vadano di pari passo.... SE VOLETEMI GIUDICATEMI COME MEGLIO CREDETE, MA IO SON FATTO COSI. Grazie....


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> se scoprissi di essere stata tradita perchè ho strizzato male il tubetto di dentrificio mi farei delle serissime domande su me stessa e sullo stato vitale dei miei neuroni per capire se ci sono o fanno finta.
> Premesso questo.
> 
> *Sono stata tradita e ho sofferto come una fottuta bestia, e* *i motivi per cui lo sono stata erano motivi che ho potuto capire. Per cui validi. Per cui IO sono scesa dal mio trono del cazzo e ho cominciato a lavorare su di ME, prima che nella coppia.
> ...



Vedi Tebe, è che a volte tu presti la tua interpretazione e la tua sensibilità ad un fatto che non genera lo stesso vissuto in chiunque. Se c'era bisogno che scendessi dal tuo fottuto trono e dessi più ascolto alle esigenze di Mattia, ad esempio, Mattia avrebbe potuto dirti: "Sai che c'è? Mi hai rotto i coglioni. Tornerò quando ti si saranno stappate le orecchie" e detto ciò avrebbe potuto inforcare la porta e stabilirsi momentaneamente a casa di un amico/cugino/parente, finchè non fossi giunta a più miti consigli. Invece ha inforcato la collega e forse - considerato l'elemento - ha anche scoperto che rivalutava te e tu e lui assieme. Questo perchè il suo tradimento aveva comunque valore relazionale, voleva darti un messaggio di forte disagio in un momento di comunicazione assente o fasulla (anche con se stesso, probabilmente).

Non è che si sia discutendo del valore di _segnale_ che un tradimento può avere, ma del fatto che sia un segnale di grande violenza, eccessiva per alcuni. Ed è su questo che gli animi si dividono. Anche un manrovescio dato in un momento di estrema esasperazione è un segnale di disagio che dovrebbe dire qualcosa al malmenato, ma c'è chi non lo giustifica in nessun caso e chi può arrivare a comprenderlo. 

Concludendo, possiamo dire che ci sono mezzi più urbani per comunicare? Direi proprio di sì.
E i modi contano, non è sempre e solo la sostanza che fa la differenza.
Le frecce comportamentali nell'arco di alcuni sembrano non andare molto oltre una immediata gratificazione di pulsioni (sesso, rabbia). E' quello che, alla fine, fa chiedere a parecchi se valga veramente la pena passarci sopra.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vedi Tebe, è che a volte tu presti la tua interpretazione e la tua sensibilità ad un fatto che non genera lo stesso vissuto in chiunque. Se c'era bisogno che scendessi dal tuo fottuto trono e dessi più ascolto alle esigenze di Mattia, ad esempio, Mattia avrebbe potuto dirti: "Sai che c'è? Mi hai rotto i coglioni. Tornerò quando ti si saranno stappate le orecchie" e detto ciò avrebbe potuto inforcare la porta e stabilirsi momentaneamente a casa di un amico/cugino/parente, finchè non fossi giunta a più miti consigli. Invece ha inforcato la collega e forse - considerato l'elemento - ha anche scoperto che rivalutava te e tu e lui assieme. Questo perchè il suo tradimento aveva comunque valore relazionale, voleva darti un messaggio di forte disagio in un momento di comunicazione assente o fasulla (anche con se stesso, probabilmente).
> 
> Non è che si sia discutendo del valore di _segnale_ che un tradimento può avere, *ma del fatto che sia un segnale di grande violenza, eccessiva per alcuni.* Ed è su questo che gli animi si dividono. Anche un manrovescio dato in un momento di estrema esasperazione è un segnale di disagio che dovrebbe dire qualcosa al malmenato, *ma c'è chi non lo giustifica in nessun caso e chi può arrivare a comprenderlo.
> *
> ...


Qua si confonde la comprensione con la giustificazione. Sono due cose enormemente diverse. Il tradito che subisce la violenza eccessiva che dici non è che non giustifica (e fin lì), in genere proprio NON COMPRENDE. Che è diverso, e per certi versi molto, molto peggio, perchè se non ti rendi proprio conto vuol dire che di base comunque addosserai SEMPRE tutta la colpa all'altro (come si capisce bene da quanto scritto in precedenza) a prescindere e qualche volta (mica sempre, ovviamente. Dico che puoi capitare che la colpa non sia semplicemente del traditore.) pure alla cazzo di cane. 

P.S: ho pisciato fuori da vaso, dottorè?


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti... Ho letto tantissime risposte di vario tipo. Posso dire la mia visto che sono il diretto interessato. Alla fine si può dire che vivo con mia moglie da 11 anni, di certo in questi mesi non è stata (non è) quella che ho spostato purtroppo. Ma se io e lei (e vi garantisco che ne abbiamo passati di problemi essendo in un paese da soli lontano dai genitori e parenti) abbiamo deciso di sposarci e fare un figlio vuol dire che prima c'era amore. Se lui ad un certo punto ha sentito il bisogno di dirmi tutto in faccia (e non credo x togliersi il peso) vuol dire che c'è un motivo (a prescindere dal bambino), altrimenti poteva tranquillamente vivere questa doppia vita e non dirmi niente. Adesso lei è in uno stato di confusione totale (credo sia giusto xchè io non ho mai tradito e non so come si possa sentire), non la sto giustificando credetemi ma è cosi, ma poteva tranquillamente fare i bagagli e andare via oppure quando mi ha detto la verità ha corso un rischio xchè io potevo mandarla via o fare altro. Sarò anche un povero co..... ma sto cercando di ricostruire un prezioso vaso andato a pezzi e non lo faccio tanto x fare, ma xchè provo dei sentimenti x lei.
> Non trovo giusto che in questa situazione si parli di sesso ecc... xchè in questo momento è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri credetemi e trovo disgustoso solo a parlarne... Se ragioniamo tutti cosi che la cosa principale è il sesso, conviene andare a vivere nei paesi arabi o da qualche altra parte. Io credo a dei valori che spero di dare un giorno a mio figlio e credo che sesso e amore vadano di pari passo.... SE VOLETEMI GIUDICATEMI COME MEGLIO CREDETE, MA IO SON FATTO COSI. Grazie....


Ciao Lello, e benvenuto intanto 
E' una situazione molto delicata, la tua, la vostra, e posso a malapena immaginare il dolore e la confusione di entrambi. Personalmente non penso che tu sia un coglione, anche se non per tutti sesso e amore vanno insieme, ma se per te è così e questa è la tua sensibilità va benissimo, purchè tu non presti la tua visione delle cose a chiunque, perchè questo ti condurrebbe a grandi errori di valutazione. 
Anche se ora è completamente smarrita, tua moglie sembra intenzionata a non perderti e il tuo sentimento per lei è forte e puro, quindi penso che ci siano degli ottimi elementi per ripartire di nuovo insieme facendo pulizia di tutte le cose che non andavano tra voi e che vi hanno condotti fin qui. Ci vorrà del tempo e molta forza d'animo, ma le basi sembrano esserci tutte.
Spero che intervenga Ultimo, la cui esperienza potrebbe esserti molto utile.
Non ci dici molto di voi e della vostra storia... Siete stati l'uno per l'altra la prima relazione importante? Come ti spieghi la caduta di tua moglie?


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> P.S: ho pisciato fuori da vaso, dottorè?



Affatto. Hai centrato la betulla in pieno


----------



## Lello (25 Luglio 2013)

Che dire di me e lei. E' stata la prima vera storia importante, lei è venuta a convivere con me che aveva 20 anni (lontana da suo paese xchè anche io x lavoro mi trovo lontano) ed ha deciso di seguirmi. Passa dopo passa abbiamo costruito tutto insieme, iniziando dal vivere in affitto x poi comprare una casa, lei ha iniziato a lavorare. Abbiamo fatto tutto insieme anche desiderato il nostro bambino. Abbiamo sempre affrontato tutti ma proprio tutti i problemi della vita. Scrivere di me è di lei è come raccontare una favola, lei oltre ad essere mia moglie è stata la mia amica, la mia amante (nel senso buono), in poche parole tutto e io ero lo stesso x lei... Una coppia felice e forse anche invidiata... 
Vi prego però evitate i commenti che sono uno zerbino, che ho sbagliato a dedicarmi completamente a lei xchè era quello che volevamo entrambi... Già sono a pezzi, sto cercando di risalire e fare i conti con questa bruttissima realtà...


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A proposito di responsabilità e colpa, tutti scandalizzati per JB e la sua affermazione sui comportamenti di quelle che se la vanno a cercare la violenza sessuale...
> 
> Le donne musulmane vanno in giro coperte dallo sviluppo in poi fino alla morte. Questo avviene perché per i maschi musulmani la donna è un oggetto del desiderio irresisitibile, SEMPRE. *Per il solo fatto di essere femmina è irresisitibile. *Per questo deve coprirsi quando esce di casa (mentre in Arabia Saudita le maggiori marche di biancheria intima femminile vendono per miliardi di dollari di fatturato, per dire), perché il corpo della donna è in sé e per sé capace di mandare un qualsiasi maschio fuori di testa.
> E' retrogrado, è maschilista, è quello che volete. *Ma c'è della poesia in questa vertiginosa desiderabilità, ammetterete*.


certo, che culo


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A proposito di responsabilità e colpa, tutti scandalizzati per JB e la sua affermazione sui comportamenti di quelle che se la vanno a cercare la violenza sessuale...
> 
> Le donne musulmane vanno in giro coperte dallo sviluppo in poi fino alla morte. Questo avviene perché per i maschi musulmani la donna è un oggetto del desiderio irresisitibile, SEMPRE. Per il solo fatto di essere femmina è irresisitibile. Per questo deve coprirsi quando esce di casa (mentre in Arabia Saudita le maggiori marche di biancheria intima femminile vendono per miliardi di dollari di fatturato, per dire), perché il corpo della donna è in sé e per sé capace di mandare un qualsiasi maschio fuori di testa.
> E' retrogrado, è maschilista, è quello che volete. *Ma c'è della poesia in questa vertiginosa desiderabilità, ammetterete.*



io non vedo poesia
piuttosto un caldo terribile là sotto, e la possibilità che ci sia una cintura di bombe
veramente, a me fanno impressione


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua si confonde la comprensione con la giustificazione. Sono due cose enormemente diverse. Il tradito che subisce la violenza eccessiva che dici non è che non giustifica (e fin lì), in genere proprio NON COMPRENDE. Che è diverso, e per certi versi molto, molto peggio, perchè se non ti rendi proprio conto vuol dire che di base comunque addosserai SEMPRE tutta la colpa all'altro (come si capisce bene da quanto scritto in precedenza) a prescindere e qualche volta (mica sempre, ovviamente. Dico che puoi capitare che la colpa non sia semplicemente del traditore.) pure alla cazzo di cane.


Però: precisazione.
Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che spesso il tradito non comprenda.
Ma cosa, esattamente, non comprende?
L'insoddisfazione del traditore e il suo tentativo di difendersi? Le sue responsabilità personali nella tristezza e nell'infelicità del traditore? Che so, prendi il caso di Rosa3. Il marito non ha stigmatizzato la relazione extra di lei, ciononostante non è che il suo comportamento si sia modificato sostanzialmente rispetto a prima.

Allora: ci sono casi di _sordità _alle esigenze dell'altro pre-tradimento che si mantengono invariate a tradimento scoperto (il tradito dice che è tutta colpa dell'altro e lì ci si ferma);
ci sono sordità che cadono dolorosamente, e la comunicazione riparte (tradito e traditore si fanno carico entrambi delle loro inadempienze).

Questo nell'ottica di accettare che il tradimento sia un modo diciamo _estremo _per far capire all'altro che non ce la si fa più ad andare avanti in quel modo. 

Io contesto che questo sia un modo accettabile di difendere le proprie istanze, soprattutto perchè legittime.
In questo senso trovo che il repertorio di soluzioni e idee di chi lo mette in atto sia drammaticamente povero, così come considero che lo sia quello di chi, in un momento di rabbia, non sa controllare l'istintiva spinta a mollare uno sganassone. Allora, per quello che mi riguarda, posso ammettere tutti i torti di questo mondo ed essere apertissima al cambiamento, ma se mi comunichi malessere mandandomi al tappeto con me hai chiuso, e idem se sfoghi la tua frustrazione tra le cosce di un'altra o scambiandoti mail romantiche. Questo non ha niente a che vedere con il fatto di dare la colpa o di non prendermi le mie; giudicherei altrettanto severamente me stessa se facessi le stesse cose per sfuggire all'insoddisfazione. Perchè so che ci sono altri modi.

Tra l'altro, qui si sta discutendo di tradimenti diciamo 'motivati'. 
Il discorso diventa vieppiù vero e concreto di fronte a chi tradisce serialmente.
Che colpa deve prendersi il tradito? Al più quello di essersi legato ad una persona inadatta a sè.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Però: precisazione.
> Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che spesso il tradito non comprenda.
> Ma cosa, esattamente, non comprende?
> L'insoddisfazione del traditore e il suo tentativo di difendersi? Le sue responsabilità personali nella tristezza e nell'infelicità del traditore? Che so, prendi il caso di Rosa3. Il marito non ha stigmatizzato la relazione extra di lei, ciononostante non è che il suo comportamento si sia modificato sostanzialmente rispetto a prima.
> ...


Poi ti rispondo. Basta che non ti fai saltare la mosca al naso.


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Che dire di me e lei. E' stata la prima vera storia importante, lei è venuta a convivere con me che aveva 20 anni (lontana da suo paese xchè anche io x lavoro mi trovo lontano) ed ha deciso di seguirmi. Passa dopo passa abbiamo costruito tutto insieme, iniziando dal vivere in affitto x poi comprare una casa, lei ha iniziato a lavorare. Abbiamo fatto tutto insieme anche desiderato il nostro bambino. Abbiamo sempre affrontato tutti ma proprio tutti i problemi della vita. Scrivere di me è di lei è come raccontare una favola, lei oltre ad essere mia moglie è stata la mia amica, la mia amante (nel senso buono), in poche parole tutto e io ero lo stesso x lei... Una coppia felice e forse anche invidiata...
> Vi prego però evitate i commenti che sono uno zerbino, che ho sbagliato a dedicarmi completamente a lei xchè era quello che volevamo entrambi... Già sono a pezzi, sto cercando di risalire e fare i conti con questa bruttissima realtà...



Ma io non penso che tu sia uno zerbino! 
Stavo solo cercando di capire se avesse avuto un ruolo l'inesperienza, e l'ingenuità... Quando ci si mette insieme così giovani ed è la prima storia importante può anche succedere...

Coraggio!

Che atmosfera c'è, lì in casa?


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poi ti rispondo. Basta che non ti fai saltare la mosca al naso.


Mi raccomando i modi


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di questo forum. Ho 39 anni, sposato da 7 anni, 11 anni che conviviamo. Circa 10 giorni fa mia moglie ha ammesso di avermi tradito ed avuto una relazione con un'altro x circa 6 mesi. Sei mesi che io sospettavo qualcosa e alla fine ha ammesso tutto. Abbiamo un bambino di 3 anni, io ho sempre dedicato tutto me stesso a lei alla famiglia, aiutandola a casa e in tutte le cose. Per me esisteva (o esiste) solo lei, adesso c'è anche il bambino che voglio un bene pazzesco.
> Quando mi ha detto la verità e stato come morire x me, una parte di me la odia tantissimo, ma l'altra parte quella più grande gli vuole ancora bene, dentro di me (scusate se posso sembrare debole) so di averla perdonata xchè credo ancora in qualcosa. Solo che lei adesso si sente in colpa (credo che sia giusto) e sta isolandosi da tutti e tutto, premessa noi viviamo ancora insieme sia x il bambino sia x l'altro motivo che gli voglio bene e cerco di recuperare qualcosa. Lei mi ha chiesto del tempo xchè deve capire chi è e cosa vuole realmente. Solo che quest'attesa a mi sta buttando giù, mi sta devastando e ormai non capisco niente... L'unica cosa che mi da la forza è il bambino che abbiamo...


Tu non hai nulla da perdonare, puoi soltanto assieme a lei ricercare le motivazioni vere del suo tradimento. Nel frattempo dovresti cercare di recuperare te stesso, cosa importantissima per riuscire a capire chi sei adesso e cosa vorresti. Ora sai che tua moglie non ti appartiene, come sai che tu non gli appartieni. La vuoi? Parlate allora, chiarite, calmatevi e ritornate in voi stessi, se ne esce una riflessione dove ancora si può ritentare, conquistala e fatti conquistare. Questo fino a quando sarete capaci entrambi di stupirvi e di amarvi.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Però: precisazione.
> Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che spesso il tradito non comprenda.
> Ma cosa, esattamente, non comprende?
> L'insoddisfazione del traditore e il suo tentativo di difendersi? Le sue responsabilità personali nella tristezza e nell'infelicità del traditore? Che so, prendi il caso di Rosa3. Il marito non ha stigmatizzato la relazione extra di lei, ciononostante non è che il suo comportamento si sia modificato sostanzialmente rispetto a prima.
> ...


Oltre a concordare in toto nel concetto, (ma non posso smeraldare), io mi facevo degli scrupoli a usare "vieppiù" ieri... Invece ora mi sento autorizzata:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2013)

ma che è questa mania dell'orrido vieppiù :unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (25 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che è questa mania dell'orrido vieppiù :unhappy:


Come l'ha usato Leda -e l'avrei usato ieri io se non mi fossi trattenuta- è perfetto per dire in economia qualcosa che altrimenti esigerebbe più parole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa molto vera, a volte.


ma vai a cagare, davvero! Mamma mia.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Però: precisazione.
> Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che spesso il tradito non comprenda.
> Ma cosa, esattamente, non comprende?
> L'insoddisfazione del traditore e il suo tentativo di difendersi? Le sue responsabilità personali nella tristezza e nell'infelicità del traditore? Che so, prendi il caso di Rosa3. Il marito non ha stigmatizzato la relazione extra di lei, ciononostante non è che il suo comportamento si sia modificato sostanzialmente rispetto a prima.
> ...


Leda, non so se hai notato, ma a differenza di altri io non ne faccio un discorso categorico. Cioè, io non è che dico il tradito non ha mai colpe o le ha sempre. Capita, a volte, che il tradito abbia le su colpe, o responsabilità, o chiamiamole come vogliamo, che è sempre quello. 
In quei casi ci sono grossomodo due ordini persone: quelle che di solito CAPISCONO il perchè ed il percome e si regolano di conseguenza (come è un altro discorso) e quilli che NON CAPISCONO A PRESCINDERE per varie ragioni ma ipotiziamo che sia semplicemente troppo violento per la loro sensibilità. Tu puoi pure contestare il tradimento quale modo di far presente il malessere o le istanze o quello che vuoi all'altro, ma in ogni caso la tua scelta sarà una conseguenza del fatto che per lo meno quelle istanze, merda, LE HAI CAPITE. Se non capisci nulla, se non ti rendi conto, se parti a testa bassa tutto quello viene a mancare e la tua scelta sarà dettata non tanto dalla comprensione ma dalla pura e semplice rabbia, con tutte le conseguenze circa la bontà di scelta determinate dalla bile, bile che peraltro ti accompagnerà sempre o comunque per tanto, tanto tempo. 
Chiaramante ci sono casi e se ne potrebbe parlare all'infinito. Ma non per comandamenti o tavole delle leggi, che non funziona a quella maniera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A proposito di responsabilità e colpa, tutti scandalizzati per JB e la sua affermazione sui comportamenti di quelle che se la vanno a cercare la violenza sessuale...
> 
> Le donne musulmane vanno in giro coperte dallo sviluppo in poi fino alla morte. Questo avviene perché per i maschi musulmani la donna è un oggetto del desiderio irresisitibile, SEMPRE. Per il solo fatto di essere femmina è irresisitibile. Per questo deve coprirsi quando esce di casa (mentre in Arabia Saudita le maggiori marche di biancheria intima femminile vendono per miliardi di dollari di fatturato, per dire), perché il corpo della donna è in sé e per sé capace di mandare un qualsiasi maschio fuori di testa.
> E' retrogrado, è maschilista, è quello che volete. *Ma c'è della poesia in questa vertiginosa desiderabilità*, ammetterete.


un par de ciufoli, e detto da una donna(presumo) mi fa vomitare. La donna è oggetto di desiderio irresistibile sempre quando viene equiparata ad una femmina in calore, quando è considerata un organo sessuale, nel migliore dei casi riproduttivo, ambulante.
Come appunto viene considerata da un certo tipo di individui.
Per questo ogni donna è sempre irresistibile: perchè tutte sono funzionalmente uguali.
Non c'è proprio un cazzo di poetico.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un par de ciufoli, e detto da una donna(presumo) mi fa vomitare. La donna è oggetto di desiderio irresistibile sempre quando viene equiparata ad una femmina in calore, quando è considerata un organo sessuale, nel migliore dei casi riproduttivo, ambulante.
> Come appunto viene considerata da un certo tipo di individui.
> Per questo ogni donna è sempre irresistibile: perchè tutte sono funzionalmente uguali.
> Non c'è proprio un cazzo di poetico.



Mio padre fece un discorso analogo.
Cercò di dirmi che in fondo, fanno coprire le donne perchè le considerano preziose, da proteggere.

Io risposi che sono le COSE preziose che si proteggono. Che considerano le donne come proprietà, e che non c'è nulla di bello in questo.
Uh come si incazzò (come ogni volta che non gli dò completa, totale ed estatica ragione).


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2013)

8
9
33
56
123
0     ?
ambo terno quaterna e cinquina.


----------



## stellina (25 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 8
> 9
> 33
> 56
> ...


tesoro dai i numeri!!!???
sarà il caldo???


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> tesoro dai i numeri!!!???
> sarà il caldo???





:bacio:


----------



## stellina (25 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:


:wide-grin::bacio:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...hemm...ma se scrivete che in una coppia innamorata non c'è tradimento...va da se che io e Mattia non siamo una coppia innamorata perchè io tradisco con l'altro scemo.
> (partendo sempre dal presupposto che non tradisco per me, in quanto bla bla bla)
> 
> 
> ...


Il confronto dovrebbe essere fatto su cosa si intende per amore e innamoramento. E' chiaro che ognuno parla per sé, oppure bisogna ogni volta scrivere PER ME a caratteri cubitali? E' anche chiaro che è proprio perché ognuno parla di quel che sente che è interessante leggerci se no diciamo OGNUNO AMA COME GLI PARE e chiudiamola lì. Ogni coppia è a sé e ha equilibri finché funziona e disequilibri quando non funziona del tutto unici che restano incomprensibili a chi ne è fuori. Io parlo di quello che è per me l'amore e per me si ama tutti interi e se si fa sesso con un'altra persona, se IO faccio sesso con un'altra persona, non amo più di quell'amore sulla base del quale ho preso degli impegni. Io sono io, tu sei tu. BJ ha parlato a vanvera.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A proposito di responsabilità e colpa, tutti scandalizzati per JB e la sua affermazione sui comportamenti di quelle che se la vanno a cercare la violenza sessuale...
> 
> Le donne musulmane vanno in giro coperte dallo sviluppo in poi fino alla morte. Questo avviene perché per i maschi musulmani la donna è un oggetto del desiderio irresisitibile, SEMPRE. Per il solo fatto di essere femmina è irresisitibile. Per questo deve coprirsi quando esce di casa (mentre in Arabia Saudita le maggiori marche di biancheria intima femminile vendono per miliardi di dollari di fatturato, per dire), perché il corpo della donna è in sé e per sé capace di mandare un qualsiasi maschio fuori di testa.
> E' retrogrado, è maschilista, è quello che volete. Ma c'è della poesia in questa vertiginosa desiderabilità, ammetterete.


Non è proprio così eh.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Io non ci vedo della poesia nello stabilire che il corpo della donna te lo fa diventare duro a prescindere e quindi bisogna coprirle. Sono uomini come noi. Poi da loro è vietata anche la pornografia. Più che altro c'è un concetto di proprietà del corpo femminile. Poi se parliamo di infibulazione...


N'altro. Ma la cultura sull'Islam ve la siete fatta su Libero?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il confronto dovrebbe essere fatto su cosa si intende per amore e innamoramento. E' chiaro che ognuno parla per sé, oppure bisogna ogni volta scrivere PER ME a caratteri cubitali? E' anche chiaro che è proprio perché ognuno parla di quel che sente che è interessante leggerci se no diciamo OGNUNO AMA COME GLI PARE e chiudiamola lì. Ogni coppia è a sé e ha equilibri finché funziona e disequilibri quando non funziona del tutto unici che restano incomprensibili a chi ne è fuori. Io parlo di quello che è per me l'amore e per me si ama tutti interi e se si fa sesso con un'altra persona, se IO faccio sesso con un'altra persona, non amo più di quell'amore sulla base del quale ho preso degli impegni. Io sono io, tu sei tu. *BJ ha parlato a vanvera*.


Affatto: tanto per dire, se uno afferma che il traditore non ha mai colpe, e tu lo sottoscrivi e lo riquoti al cento per cento, non è PER TE, cioè stai facendo un'assioma. Che è diverso. Se io ti dico che non funziona per tutti così è tu mi scrivi che è IMPOSSIBILE e che quelli che rimangono insieme ad una certa maniera lo fanno solo per motivi economici, stai RAFFORZANDO L'ASSIOMA. Non è difficile capirlo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vedi Tebe, è che a volte tu presti la tua interpretazione e la tua sensibilità ad un fatto che non genera lo stesso vissuto in chiunque. Se c'era bisogno che scendessi dal tuo fottuto trono e dessi più ascolto alle esigenze di Mattia, ad esempio, Mattia avrebbe potuto dirti: "Sai che c'è? Mi hai rotto i coglioni. Tornerò quando ti si saranno stappate le orecchie" e detto ciò avrebbe potuto inforcare la porta e stabilirsi momentaneamente a casa di un amico/cugino/parente, finchè non fossi giunta a più miti consigli. Invece ha inforcato la collega e forse - considerato l'elemento - ha anche scoperto che rivalutava te e tu e lui assieme. Questo perchè il suo tradimento aveva comunque valore relazionale, voleva darti un messaggio di forte disagio in un momento di comunicazione assente o fasulla (anche con se stesso, probabilmente).
> 
> Non è che si sia discutendo del valore di _segnale_ che un tradimento può avere, ma del fatto che sia un segnale di grande violenza, eccessiva per alcuni. Ed è su questo che gli animi si dividono. Anche un manrovescio dato in un momento di estrema esasperazione è un segnale di disagio che dovrebbe dire qualcosa al malmenato, ma c'è chi non lo giustifica in nessun caso e chi può arrivare a comprenderlo.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Che dire di me e lei. E' stata la prima vera storia importante, lei è venuta a convivere con me che aveva 20 anni (lontana da suo paese xchè anche io x lavoro mi trovo lontano) ed ha deciso di seguirmi. Passa dopo passa abbiamo costruito tutto insieme, iniziando dal vivere in affitto x poi comprare una casa, lei ha iniziato a lavorare. Abbiamo fatto tutto insieme anche desiderato il nostro bambino. Abbiamo sempre affrontato tutti ma proprio tutti i problemi della vita. Scrivere di me è di lei è come raccontare una favola, lei oltre ad essere mia moglie è stata la mia amica, la mia amante (nel senso buono), in poche parole tutto e io ero lo stesso x lei... Una coppia felice e forse anche invidiata...
> Vi prego però evitate i commenti che sono uno zerbino, che ho sbagliato a dedicarmi completamente a lei xchè era quello che volevamo entrambi... Già sono a pezzi, sto cercando di risalire e fare i conti con questa bruttissima realtà...


Questo è come hai vissuto tu quello che c'è stato. Lei deve aver vissuto diversamente qualcosa.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Però: precisazione.
> Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che spesso il tradito non comprenda.
> Ma cosa, esattamente, non comprende?
> L'insoddisfazione del traditore e il suo tentativo di difendersi? Le sue responsabilità personali nella tristezza e nell'infelicità del traditore? Che so, prendi il caso di Rosa3. Il marito non ha stigmatizzato la relazione extra di lei, ciononostante non è che il suo comportamento si sia modificato sostanzialmente rispetto a prima.
> ...


Perfetto; mi fai anche risparmiare fatica e lo dici meglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare, davvero! Mamma mia.


Non hai capito un cazzo, e manco hai letto dopo. Corri a difendere Daniele e qualche altro caso umano, vai.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto: tanto per dire, se uno afferma che il traditore non ha mai colpe, e tu lo sottoscrivi e lo riquoti al cento per cento, non è PER TE, cioè stai facendo un'assioma. Che è diverso. Se io ti dico che non funziona per tutti così è tu mi scrivi che è IMPOSSIBILE e che quelli che rimangono insieme ad una certa maniera lo fanno solo per motivi economici, stai RAFFORZANDO L'ASSIOMA. Non è difficile capirlo.


Ho detto che il traditore non ha mai colpe per il tradimento perché il tradimento si può sempre evitare e manifestare ogni problema in altro modo. I bambini e gli adolescenti (immaturi) agiscono il disagio impulsivamente, dagli adulti ho altre aspettative. Per quanto riguarda Tebe sono stupita che non ti abbia smentito perché lei ha ripetuto mille volte che non c'era alcun rapporto tra la sua relazione con Man e il tradimento di Mattia. Che il tipo di relazione che ha con Mattia non andrebbe bene a me, e ad altri, lo sa benissimo e sa che per me quello non sarebbe il rapporto d'amore che è valido per me. Non c'è alcuna contraddizione in quel che scrivo. Non ho detto che lo fanno SOLO per motivi economici ho detto che è una condivisione di spese, per dire, in sintesi, che non c'è l'amore (come lo vivo io). 
Hai detto cazzate perché ti sei permesso di andare su un piano personale senza sapere un beato ciufolo di me. Ricordati sempre con il tipo di utente con cui stai dialogando e rispetta chi ti rispetta.


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Leda, non so se hai notato, ma a differenza di altri io non ne faccio un discorso categorico. Cioè, io non è che dico il tradito non ha mai colpe o le ha sempre. Capita, a volte, che il tradito abbia le su colpe, o responsabilità, o chiamiamole come vogliamo, che è sempre quello.
> In quei casi ci sono grossomodo due ordini persone: quelle che di solito CAPISCONO il perchè ed il percome e si regolano di conseguenza (come è un altro discorso) e quilli che NON CAPISCONO A PRESCINDERE per varie ragioni ma ipotiziamo che sia semplicemente troppo violento per la loro sensibilità. Tu puoi pure contestare il tradimento quale modo di far presente il malessere o le istanze o quello che vuoi all'altro, ma in ogni caso la tua scelta sarà una conseguenza del fatto che per lo meno quelle istanze, merda, LE HAI CAPITE. Se non capisci nulla, se non ti rendi conto, se parti a testa bassa tutto quello viene a mancare e la tua scelta sarà dettata non tanto dalla comprensione ma dalla pura e semplice rabbia, con tutte le conseguenze circa la bontà di scelta determinate dalla bile, bile che peraltro ti accompagnerà sempre o comunque per tanto, tanto tempo.
> Chiaramante ci sono casi e se ne potrebbe parlare all'infinito. Ma non per comandamenti o tavole delle leggi, che non funziona a quella maniera.


Ho capito - grazie per la spiegazione pacifica - e sono anche d'accordo 


Avrei delle cose da aggiungere, ma non vorrei togliere spazio a Lello, che è in una fase estremamente delicata del suo matrimonio. Troverò altre sedi per esprimermi.

Sul 'vieppiù' non mi pronuncio, non so nemmeno io come mi sia venuto fuori :rotfl: Però è carino, con quel suono così desueto


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ho detto che il traditore non ha mai colpe per il tradimento perché il tradimento si può sempre evitare e manifestare ogni problema in altro modo. I bambini e gli adolescenti (immaturi) agiscono il disagio impulsivamente, dagli adulti ho altre aspettative*. Per quanto riguarda Tebe sono stupita che non ti abbia smentito perché lei ha ripetuto mille volte che non c'era alcun rapporto tra la sua relazione con Man e il tradimento di Mattia. Che il tipo di relazione che ha con Mattia non andrebbe bene a me, e ad altri, lo sa benissimo e sa che per me quello non sarebbe il rapporto d'amore che è valido per me. Non c'è alcuna contraddizione in quel che scrivo. Non ho detto che lo fanno SOLO per motivi economici ho detto che è una condivisione di spese, per dire, in sintesi, che non c'è l'amore (come lo vivo io).
> Hai detto cazzate perché ti sei permesso di andare su un piano personale senza sapere un beato ciufolo di me. Ricordati sempre con il tipo di utente con cui stai dialogando e rispetta chi ti rispetta.


Ed è UN ASSIOMA. Capito? Non stai parlando PER TE. E' come se parlassi della Legge di GRAVITA'. E non è così. Sarà così PER TE, ma non è così per tutti. 
Poi: di Tebe non hai mai capito nulla. Ma come Tebe ci sono mille altre situazioni di cui tu non t'interessi perchè PENSI CHE TUTTO GIRI COME DICI TU e, quindi, NON COSIDERI. Tu non vai in contraddizone con te stessa, e ci mancherebbe che tu andassi in contraddizione con te stessa convinta come sei, ma io non ti sto dicendo che ti contraddici, non so se è chiaro.
Ancora: tu hai scritto quello che hai scritto. Hai parlato di coppie in disfacimento (...) e di gente che "divide le spese". Tant'è, nè più, nè meno:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che esempio del menga è?! Si parla di tradimento della fiducia non di coppia in disfacimento!





Brunetta ha detto:


> Si chiama gente che divide le spese. Non esiste tradimento se non c'è amore e non c'è fiducia.


Da ultimo: io ho rispetto per l'intelligenza. Se non ti piace essere criticata non posso farci nulla. Di solito la gente ci rimane male quando discute con me e non a caso. Non posso farci nulla. Non ti ho insultata. Non ti ho ridicolizzata. Ti ho detto che SBAGLI. Per me. Poi, che tu sia comunista e sessantenne ormai l'ho preso come un dato di fatto. Se ti da fastidio puoi anche dirmi che non è vero. Altrimenti è così e te lo tieni, molto semplicemente.


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un par de ciufoli, e detto da una donna(presumo) mi fa vomitare. La donna è oggetto di desiderio irresistibile sempre quando viene equiparata ad una femmina in calore, quando è considerata un organo sessuale, nel migliore dei casi riproduttivo, ambulante.
> Come appunto viene considerata da un certo tipo di individui.
> Per questo ogni donna è sempre irresistibile: perchè tutte sono funzionalmente uguali.
> Non c'è proprio un cazzo di poetico.


Ho letto da qualche parte che uno dei privilegi dell'essere donna stà nel fatto di poter chicchierare con un individuo del sesso opposto senza immaginarlo per forza di cose nudo.Era una battuta ma a me è venuto un conato di vomito!!Ditemi,uomini che non siete tutti così!! :bleah:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho capito - grazie per la spiegazione pacifica - e sono anche d'accordo
> 
> 
> Avrei delle cose da aggiungere, ma non vorrei togliere spazio a Lello, che è in una fase estremamente delicata del suo matrimonio. Troverò altre sedi per esprimermi.
> ...


Perchè lo leggete da me. Maledetti. Dovreste pagarmi i diritti ogni volta che lo usate.


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè lo leggete da me. Maledetti. Dovreste pagarmi i diritti ogni volta che lo usate.



Ma dai??? Che distratta, non ci avevo fatto caso!


Ragazze, abbiamo trovato il colpevole!!!

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed è UN ASSIOMA. Capito? Non stai parlando PER TE. E' come se parlassi della Legge di GRAVITA'. E non è così. Sarà così PER TE, ma non è così per tutti.
> Poi: di Tebe non hai mai capito nulla. Ma come Tebe ci sono mille altre situazioni di cui tu non t'interessi perchè PENSI CHE TUTTO GIRI COME DICI TU e, quindi, NON COSIDERI. Tu non vai in contraddizone con te stessa, e ci mancherebbe che tu andassi in contraddizione con te stessa convinta come sei, ma io non ti sto dicendo che ti contraddici, non so se è chiaro.
> Ancora: tu hai scritto quello che hai scritto. Hai parlato di coppie in disfacimento (...) e di gente che "divide le spese". Tant'è, nè più, nè meno:
> 
> ...


Per me potresti pure essere un quindicenne leghista e tu dovresti ammettere o smentire? Ma sei fuori come un balcone (così mi adeguo all'età che dimostri). Certo che quello è un assioma perché è un dato di fatto e valido per tuttio: nessuno può agire senza la propria volontà e se sceglie di fare una cosa può anche scegliere di non farla sia che si tratti di tradire sia di rispondere sapendo di fare una cosa inutile.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me potresti pure essere un quindicenne leghista e tu dovresti ammettere o smentire? Ma sei fuori come un balcone (così mi adeguo all'età che dimostri). Certo che quello è un assioma perché è un dato di fatto e valido per tuttio: nessuno può agire senza la propria volontà e se sceglie di fare una cosa può anche scegliere di non farla sia che si tratti di tradire sia di rispondere sapendo di fare una cosa inutile.


Potrei smentire, non lo sono. Non sono nè quindicenne, nè leghista. Tu mica smentisci, quindi in mancanza d'altro e per come scrivi è molto probabile che tu sia comunista, sessantenne non lo so ma con i figli grandi potresti anche esserlo. 
Poi: l'assioma, se non l'hai capito (ma l'hai capito e meni il can per l'aia, per la verità), è che il tradito non abbia colpe. Non che chi sceglie di tradire lo faccia di propria sponte. Quello non è manco definibile come assioma.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrei smentire, non lo sono. Non sono nè quindicenne, nè leghista. Tu mica smentisci, quindi in mancanza d'altro e per come scrivi è molto probabile che tu sia comunista, sessantenne non lo so ma con i figli grandi potresti anche esserlo.
> Poi: l'assioma, se non l'hai capito (ma l'hai capito e meni il can per l'aia, per la verità), è che il tradito non abbia colpe. Non che chi sceglie di tradire lo faccia di propria sponte. Quello non è manco definibile come assioma.


Puoi smentire quel che ti pare ma siamo nick e io continuo a crederlo. Le due affermazioni mie sono legate. La colpa del tradito può avere come conseguenza il malessere del traditore non l'atto del tradire che è un atto volontario scelto in alternativa ad altre modalità di comunicazione più efficaci per segnalare le ipotetiche colpe. Tu hai esemplificato con Tebe, fatto che non c'entra nulla perché non vi è rapporto, a suo dire, tra un tradimento e l'altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Puoi smentire quel che ti pare ma siamo nick e io continuo a crederlo. Le due affermazioni mie sono legate. La colpa del tradito può avere come conseguenza il malessere del traditore non l'atto del tradire che è un atto volontario scelto in alternativa ad altre modalità di comunicazione più efficaci per segnalare le ipotetiche colpe. Tu hai esemplificato con Tebe, fatto che non c'entra nulla perché non vi è rapporto, a suo dire, tra un tradimento e l'altro.


Credi quello che vuoi, ma è una ripicca e lo sai. Poi, francamente, se ti dico di no e tu non mi credi, è un discorso. Tu mica hai mai smentito. Se tu dicessi che non è vero che se comunista e sessantenne, o uno dei due, amen, ti crederei. Che probelma c'è? E' che tu NON DICI. Ed allora non lamentarti. 
Ancora: tu non ha capito che Tebe ha tradito IN CONSEGUENZA della scoperta del tradimento di Mattia. L'ha scritto lei miliardi di volte. Non è che non sono connessi, tutto il contrario. Quindi LA CAUSA, LA COLPA, è di Mattia. Punto. Poi che Tebe avrebbe potuto decidere di fare altro è un dato di fatto. Ma non è IL TRADIMENTO DI TEBE, di per sè, E' PIU' GRAVE o sminuisce la COLPA di Mattia. Eh no. E', tra l'altro, stanno insieme e si amano. Strano, vè? E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un par de ciufoli, e detto da una donna(presumo) mi fa vomitare. La donna è oggetto di desiderio irresistibile sempre quando viene equiparata ad una femmina in calore, quando è considerata un organo sessuale, nel migliore dei casi riproduttivo, ambulante.
> Come appunto viene considerata da un certo tipo di individui.
> Per questo ogni donna è sempre irresistibile: perchè tutte sono funzionalmente uguali.
> Non c'è proprio un cazzo di poetico.


Non ho mica detto che vorrei essere musulmana, eh...

Ma mi sta sommamente insopportabile il luogo comune. 
Prova a rovesciare i termini: magari è il maschio che è in calore, che considera il suo organo riproduttivo un'estensione di se stesso e considera necessario tutelare le donne da se stesso. Sono paradossi utili questi, se non altro a farsi venire dei dubbi, il che non mi pare un esercizio sterile.
 Mi sa che molte donne, ma proprio troppe, se lo sono scordate da tempo che cosa è naturalmente un uomo . Ed è una delle ragioni per cui tra i sessi ci si capisce sempre meno, anche se si parla sempre di più. Bla bla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Puoi smentire quel che ti pare ma siamo nick e io continuo a crederlo. Le due affermazioni mie sono legate. La colpa del tradito può avere come conseguenza il malessere del traditore non l'atto del tradire che è un atto volontario scelto in alternativa ad altre modalità di comunicazione più efficaci per segnalare le ipotetiche colpe. Tu hai esemplificato con Tebe, fatto che non c'entra nulla perché non vi è rapporto, a suo dire, tra un tradimento e l'altro.


Che altre modalità di comunicazione siano più efficaci è da dimostrare. A volte può essere più utile quella di mille altre.
Continuate, siete interessanti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ho mica detto che vorrei essere musulmana, eh...
> 
> Ma mi sta sommamente insopportabile il luogo comune.
> Prova a rovesciare i termini: magari è il maschio che è in calore, che considera il suo organo riproduttivo un'estensione di se stesso e considera necessario tutelare le donne da se stesso. Sono paradossi utili questi, se non altro a farsi venire dei dubbi, il che non mi pare un esercizio sterile.
> Mi sa che molte donne, ma proprio troppe, se lo sono scordate da tempo che cosa è naturalmente un uomo . Ed è una delle ragioni per cui tra i sessi ci si capisce sempre meno, anche se si parla sempre di più. Bla bla.


Infatti io ho capito perfettamente il discorso di JB e il tuo. Anche se non condivido il discorso della poesia. 
Di solito io mi fido molto della razionalità, come ho già avuto modo di dire. Se non sono sicura che dall'altra parte ce ne sia altrettanta o se mi accorgo che non ce n'è, mi tutelo. 
Credo fosse questo il succo del discorso.


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che altre modalità di comunicazione siano più efficaci è da dimostrare. A volte può essere più utile quella di mille altre.
> Continuate, siete interessanti.



Che a volte il tradimento dia risultati anche positivi è vero. Che molto più spesso non sia questo l'effetto, anzi, è altrettanto vero, se non di più.

In ogni caso non credo si disquisisse tanto sull'efficacia, ma, se vogliamo farlo, diciamo che prenderei più seriamente in considerazione l'idea che si tratti di una scelta voluta e pensata se il traditore ne patisse un qualche nocumento o affrontasse un disagio o una privazione, mentre il fatto che mediamente si sollazzi rende il sospetto di paraculismo qualcosa di più di un semplice sospetto


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo, e manco hai letto dopo. Corri a difendere Daniele e qualche altro caso umano, vai.


no no, ho letto pure delle situazioni esplosive. Magari potesse davvero esplodere quello che dico io nelle mutande. E magari si finisse di fare sempre quella codina di 'ehhh... ma se stava attenta... se non usciva di sera... se si metteva il cappotto a luglio... se tratteneva il respiro così non si muovevano le tette...', cazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, ho letto pure delle situazioni esplosive.Magari potesse davvero esplodere quello che dico io nelle mutande. E magari si finisse di fare sempre quella codina di 'ehhh... *ma se stava attenta*... se non usciva di sera... se si metteva il cappotto a luglio... se tratteneva il respiro così non si muovevano le tette...', cazzo.


Quello è SICURO. La prima cosa che uno, uno qualsiasi non una donna nello specifico, dovrebbe fare è stare attento. Sempre.


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Lello ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti... Ho letto tantissime risposte di vario tipo. Posso dire la mia visto che sono il diretto interessato. Alla fine si può dire che vivo con mia moglie da 11 anni, di certo in questi mesi non è stata (non è) quella che ho spostato purtroppo. Ma se io e lei (e vi garantisco che ne abbiamo passati di problemi essendo in un paese da soli lontano dai genitori e parenti) abbiamo deciso di sposarci e fare un figlio vuol dire che prima c'era amore. Se lui ad un certo punto ha sentito il bisogno di dirmi tutto in faccia (e non credo x togliersi il peso) vuol dire che c'è un motivo (a prescindere dal bambino), altrimenti poteva tranquillamente vivere questa doppia vita e non dirmi niente. Adesso lei è in uno stato di confusione totale (credo sia giusto xchè io non ho mai tradito e non so come si possa sentire), non la sto giustificando credetemi ma è cosi, ma poteva tranquillamente fare i bagagli e andare via oppure quando mi ha detto la verità ha corso un rischio xchè io potevo mandarla via o fare altro. Sarò anche un povero co..... ma sto cercando di ricostruire un prezioso vaso andato a pezzi e non lo faccio tanto x fare, ma xchè provo dei sentimenti x lei.
> Non trovo giusto che in questa situazione si parli di sesso ecc... xchè in questo momento è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri credetemi e trovo disgustoso solo a parlarne... Se ragioniamo tutti cosi che la cosa principale è il sesso, conviene andare a vivere nei paesi arabi o da qualche altra parte. Io credo a dei valori che spero di dare un giorno a mio figlio e credo che sesso e amore vadano di pari passo.... SE VOLETEMI GIUDICATEMI COME MEGLIO CREDETE, MA IO SON FATTO COSI. Grazie....


Se il tradimento te lo ha confessato, la fiducia non è scalfita e ci sono buone probabilità di recuperare. Tu la ami, lo sai, e ne sei certo. Ora resta da capire cosa prova lei.


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Però: precisazione.
> Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che spesso il tradito non comprenda.
> Ma cosa, esattamente, non comprende?
> L'insoddisfazione del traditore e il suo tentativo di difendersi? Le sue responsabilità personali nella tristezza e nell'infelicità del traditore? Che so, prendi il caso di Rosa3. Il marito non ha stigmatizzato la relazione extra di lei, ciononostante non è che il suo comportamento si sia modificato sostanzialmente rispetto a prima.
> ...


É esattamente ciò che intendevo.


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho capito - grazie per la spiegazione pacifica - e sono anche d'accordo
> 
> 
> Avrei delle cose da aggiungere, ma non vorrei togliere spazio a Lello, che è in una fase estremamente delicata del suo matrimonio. Troverò altre sedi per esprimermi.
> ...


Usa "tuttavia", è più carino


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed è UN ASSIOMA. Capito? Non stai parlando PER TE. E' come se parlassi della Legge di GRAVITA'. E non è così. Sarà così PER TE, ma non è così per tutti.
> Poi: di Tebe non hai mai capito nulla. Ma come Tebe ci sono mille altre situazioni di cui tu non t'interessi perchè PENSI CHE TUTTO GIRI COME DICI TU e, quindi, NON COSIDERI. Tu non vai in contraddizone con te stessa, e ci mancherebbe che tu andassi in contraddizione con te stessa convinta come sei, ma io non ti sto dicendo che ti contraddici, non so se è chiaro.
> Ancora: tu hai scritto quello che hai scritto. Hai parlato di coppie in disfacimento (...) e di gente che "divide le spese". Tant'è, nè più, nè meno:
> 
> ...


La gente ci rimane male a parlare con te perchè mentre sta tranquillamente conversando su un argomento, tu ti metti a improvvisare psicoanalisi alla cazzo cercando non di contrastare le argomentazioni, ma chi le propone. È il tipico modo di conversare del saputello che non sa una sega. Tipo: "la cioccolata è buona", risposta tua: "non è vero, il mondo non è fatto di certezze, piace a te che hai problemi di affettività e non sai andare oltre".


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Usa "tuttavia", è più carino


concordo


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> N'altro. Ma la cultura sull'Islam ve la siete fatta su Libero?


Tu sei una teorica e ti basi sui testi. Io sono un pratico e mi baso sui fatti.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La gente ci rimane male a parlare con te perchè mentre sta tranquillamente conversando su un argomento, tu ti metti a improvvisare psicoanalisi alla cazzo cercando non di contrastare le argomentazioni, ma chi le propone. È il tipico modo di conversare del saputello che non sa una sega. Tipo: "la cioccolata è buona", risposta tua: "non è vero, il mondo non è fatto di certezze, piace a te che hai problemi di affettività e non sai andare oltre".


Infatti la cioccolata, strano ma vero, non piace a tutti. Non faccio il saputello, è che voi date per scontate cose e situazioni che non lo sono affatto, ed è evidente che a fronte di assiomi lapidarissimi buttati su un monitor manco fossero le tavole di Mosé uno finisce per chiedersi se effettivamente il novello profeta ci è o ci fa. Nel caso tuo la risposta è vieppiù (voglio i diritti) scontata.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu sei una teorica e ti basi sui testi. Io sono un pratico e mi baso sui fatti.


Ma pensa te! Io conosco diversi musulmani e hanno tante posizioni diverse. Guarda caso come noi.


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti la cioccolata, strano ma vero, non piace a tutti. Non faccio il saputello, è che voi date per scontate cose e situazioni che non lo sono affatto, ed è evidente che a fronte di assiomi lapidarissimi buttati su un monitor manco fossero le tavole di Mosé uno finisce per chiedersi se effettivamente il novello profeta ci è o ci fa. Nel caso tuo la risposta è vieppiù (voglio i diritti) scontata.


La tua dialettica è fondata sul:

- piuttosto che attaccare le idee è meglio attaccare le persone che le esprimono
- se qualcuno lo fa con me, chiudo rapidamente fingendo rassegnazione e disinteresse

Quanti anni hai? Seriamente.


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma pensa te! Io conosco diversi musulmani e hanno tante posizioni diverse. Guarda caso come noi.


Esattamente come i cattolici. Però noi non la pratichiamo l'infibulazione, nonostante nemmeno sui nostri testi sacri vi si trovi traccia, come nel Corano. Per questo sei una teorica, non vedi l'aspetto realistico delle cose, solo astrazione ideologica che usi come una vela al vento.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Esattamente come i cattolici. Però noi non la pratichiamo l'infibulazione, nonostante nemmeno sui nostri testi sacri vi si trovi traccia, come nel Corano. Per questo sei una teorica, non vedi l'aspetto realistico delle cose, solo astrazione ideologica che usi come una vela al vento.


Infatti il Corano non parla di infibulazione, anzi richiede il massimo rispetto per il corpo, tutto, come creazione di Dio e non ammette neppure il tatuaggio. L'infibulazione è una pratica del corno d'africa, residuo tribale, che tutte le religioni monoteiste combattono.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma pensa te! Io conosco diversi musulmani e hanno tante posizioni diverse. Guarda caso come noi.



io no, sinceramente
a parte il fatto che pregare con le chiappe per aria e il naso immerso nei piedi di quello davanti non mi sembra che possa aprire la mente in alcun modo, sinceramente li vedo molto inquadrati su tutto
quelli che conosci tu non saranno osservanti
la verità è che i musulmani non vanno d'accordo con nessun'altro, purtroppo per noi e per loro


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La tua dialettica è fondata sul:
> 
> - piuttosto che attaccare le idee è meglio attaccare le persone che le esprimono
> - se qualcuno lo fa con me, chiudo rapidamente fingendo rassegnazione e disinteresse
> ...


Zod io le tue idee le ho sviscerate lungo svariate pagine di sto thread. Se non con te direttamente, con Brunetta che ha avuto la bontà di farmi da sparring partner, che almeno su certi aspetti ti quota in toto. Francamente non mi va di ricominciare, ho scritto post su post e se vuoi puoi sempre rileggerli. Io non è che me la prendo con te personalmente, anche perchè chi cazzo ti conosce, ma ho l'abitudine di associare le persone alle idee che esprimono. Che vuoi farci, sono così, magari tu non lo fai e sarai sicuramente più bravo di me, ma per me le persone SONO quello che dicono. Capirai bene che se scrivi una roba allucinante tipo che il tradito non ha colpa come la vittima di uno stupro, che è anche un concetto molto Danielesque se mi passi il neologismo, io non posso che pensare che sei un povero stronzo col cervello bruciato oltre ogni possibile recupero. Messa come l'hai messa poi, tipo comandamento, oltretutto. Ma non è che ce l'ho con te, non è che ti odio o altro, solo che mi fa davvero fatica non mandarti direttamente a fare in culo e tentare anche di spiegarti perchè e percome è una tale minchiata è realmente probante, ancorché perfettamente inutile. Poi boh.
Ah, le mie direttive sono: guida piano. Ed ho trentotto anni. Ciao.


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zod io le tue idee le ho sviscerate lungo svariate pagine di sto thread. Se non con te direttamente, con Brunetta che ha avuto la bontà di farmi da sparring partner, che almeno su certi aspetti ti quota in toto. Francamente non mi va di ricominciare, ho scritto post su post e se vuoi puoi sempre rileggerli. Io non è che me la prendo con te personalmente, anche perchè chi cazzo ti conosce, ma ho l'abitudine di associare le persone alle idee che esprimono. Che vuoi farci, sono così, magari tu non lo fai e sarai sicuramente più bravo di me, ma per me le persone SONO quello che dicono. Capirai bene che se scrivi una roba allucinante tipo che il tradito non ha colpa come la vittima di uno stupro, che è anche un concetto molto Danielesque se mi passi il neologismo, io non posso che pensare che sei un povero stronzo col cervello bruciato oltre ogni possibile recupero. Messa come l'hai messa poi, tipo comandamento, oltretutto. Ma non è che ce l'ho con te, non è che ti odio o altro, solo che mi fa davvero fatica non mandarti direttamente a fare in culo e tentare anche di spiegarti perchè e percome è una tale minchiata è realmente faticoso, ancorché perfettamente inutile. Poi boh.
> Ah, le mie direttive sono: guida piano. Ed ho trentotto anni. Ciao.


Me ne farò una ragione..


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Esattamente come i cattolici. *Però noi non la pratichiamo l'infibulazione*, nonostante nemmeno sui nostri testi sacri vi si trovi traccia, come nel Corano. Per questo sei una teorica, non vedi l'aspetto realistico delle cose, solo astrazione ideologica che usi come una vela al vento.


no, ma praticate l'obiezione di cosciernza e fate terrorismo psicologico nei consultori e via discorrendo.
Siete solo più cauti


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, ma praticate l'obiezione di cosciernza e fate terrorismo psicologico nei consultori e via discorrendo.
> Siete solo più cauti


Per noi cattolici intendo la cultura occidentale. Siamo tutti cresciuti con questa cultura. Io per dovere di precisione sono ateo. Resta il fatto che nonostante il cattolicesimo fosse fortemente maschilista, certe ideologie oggi non fanno più parte della nostra realtà. In altre culture religiose invece alcuni retaggi del passato sono ancora presenti.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, ma praticate l'obiezione di cosciernza e fate terrorismo psicologico nei consultori e via discorrendo.
> Siete solo più cauti



anche da noi esistono cose che non vanno, come no
ma non sono nemmeno paragonabili 
almeno secondo me


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello è SICURO. La prima cosa che uno, uno qualsiasi non una donna nello specifico, dovrebbe fare è stare attento. Sempre.


ah però.
non eri quello che non giustificava nemmeno una sberla passionale?
invece uno stupro per "disattenzione " od ostentazione di femminilità sì?
e cosa vorrebbe dire stare attenta...?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah però.
> non eri quello che non giustificava nemmeno una sberla passionale?
> invece uno stupro per "disattenzione " od ostentazione di femminilità sì?
> e cosa vorrebbe dire stare attenta...?


Ma che stracazzo hai ricapito, Minni. Madonnabenedettadell'incoreneta.


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che stracazzo hai ricapito, Minni. Madonnabenedettadell'incoreneta.


meno male...quindi?


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah però.
> non eri quello che non giustificava nemmeno una sberla passionale?
> invece uno stupro per "disattenzione " od ostentazione di femminilità sì?
> e cosa vorrebbe dire stare attenta...?


stare attenta in realtà vuol dire stare attenti, tutti quanti
nel senso che non puoi mai sapere prima che ti troverai di fronte, ergo è sempre bene prendere precauzioni ed evitare e/o abbozzare
per dire, anche di insultare l'automobilista davanti, cose così


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> stare attenta in realtà vuol dire stare attenti, tutti quanti
> nel senso che non puoi mai sapere prima che ti troverai di fronte, ergo è sempre bene prendere precauzioni ed evitare e/o abbozzare
> per dire, anche di insultare l'automobilista davanti, cose così


madonna quanto sei petulante....corro a dormire che mi scappa di prenderti a sberloni.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male...quindi?


Ma quindi un cazzo, ti pare che io sto qua a giustificare gli stupri, porca puttana. Ho scritto che la gente devono (!) stare attenti come per dire che vale più un grammo di sale in zucca che mille santi in paradiso. E mò basta che un'obiezione talmente scema non è manco al tuo livello, già piuttosto basso. Ripigliati.


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2013)

ero di passaggio, scusate .dopo spegnete la luce che non siamo qui a pagare le bollette ai logorroici.
bye


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> madonna quanto sei petulante....corro a dormire che mi scappa di prenderti a sberloni.



adesso petulo?
che figata:singleeye:


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi un cazzo, ti pare che io sto qua a giustificare gli stupri, porca puttana. Ho scritto che la gente devono (!) stare attenti come per dire che vale più un grammo di sale in zucca che mille santi in paradiso. E mò basta che un'obiezione talmente scema non è manco al tuo livello, già piuttosto basso. Ripigliati.


Dovremmo dire alle ragazze: se non volete essere stuprate state lontane dagli uomini.

Poi le diciamo anche: se non volete essere sbranate state lontane dai leoni affamati.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dovremmo dire alle ragazze: se non volete essere stuprate state lontane dagli uomini.
> 
> Poi le diciamo anche: se non volete essere sbranate state lontane dai leoni affamati.


Zod, amico, non jela fo. Scusa. Magari domani, eh?


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dovremmo dire alle ragazze: se non volete essere stuprate state lontane dagli uomini.
> 
> Poi le diciamo anche: se non volete essere sbranate state lontane dai leoni affamati.



ma io non credo che l'abbigliamento abbia molta rilevanza
piuttosto le situazioni
però è anche vero che a volte sono difficili da individuare, non sempre il pericolo è evidente


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi la cosa incredibile è questa...
> Daniele non farebbe male ad una mosca no?
> 
> C'è da capire chi ha messo in esecuzione tutte le cagate stragalattiche che ha scritto Hitler...
> ...


Aspetta ancora qualche anno che poi la storia si ripete ... con il primo che sia in grado di proclamare cazzate varie che suonano plausibili nel contesto di oggi. Che ne so ... tipo:

- casa, lavoro e pane per tutti.
- via con i politici corrotti, tutti al muro in mondovisione! (questo è poi ideale per un colpo di stato, ha funzionato fin dai tempi antichi)
- servizi pubblici gratuiti e garantiti
- espansione, sviluppo, benessere!

(e nello sfondo, piccole armate a cioppettare e fare a polpette tutti gli oppositori e creare pericolosi precedenti dei quali non si conosce i colpevoli e i quali non si vogliono mai conoscere)


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Aspetta ancora qualche anno che poi la storia si ripete ... con il primo che sia in grado di proclamare cazzate varie che suonano plausibili nel contesto di oggi. Che ne so ... tipo:
> 
> - casa, lavoro e pane per tutti.
> - via con i politici corrotti, tutti al muro in mondovisione! (questo è poi ideale per un colpo di stato, ha funzionato fin dai tempi antichi)
> ...


Il nazismo ha fatto nove milioni di morti durante una guerra.

Il capitalismo fa 12 milioni di morti l'anno per denutrizione, senza contare lo sfruttamento e le porcherie varie.

Chi siamo noi per giudicare Hitler?


----------



## Zod (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zod, amico, non jela fo. Scusa. Magari domani, eh?


Eh no cazzo! E adesso non dire che è la prima volta che ti succede e le solite menate... Fatti vedere da un NEurologo cavolo, io ora che faccio? Me ne resto qui con la mia carica dialettica inespressa?

Fankulo! Maschio alfa una sega!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Il nazismo ha fatto nove milioni di morti durante una guerra.
> 
> Il capitalismo fa 12 milioni di morti l'anno per denutrizione, senza contare lo sfruttamento e le porcherie varie.
> 
> Chi siamo noi per giudicare Hitler?


la guerra del prossimo Hitler farà miliardi di morti. quel che succede al momento è la lubrificazione degli ingranaggi della perversione che lentamente si stanno avviando. inarrestabili.


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma pensa te! Io conosco diversi musulmani e hanno tante posizioni diverse. Guarda caso come noi.


quoto. Ci ho anche vissuto qualche mese in un paese musulmano.
E poi la loro religione non si può capire se non si conosce la storia. Quella vera.


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il Corano non parla di infibulazione, anzi richiede il massimo rispetto per il corpo, tutto, come creazione di Dio e non ammette neppure il tatuaggio. L'infibulazione è una pratica del corno d'africa, residuo tribale, che tutte le religioni monoteiste combattono.



esatto.


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io no, sinceramente
> a parte il fatto che pregare con le chiappe per aria e il naso immerso nei piedi di quello davanti non mi sembra che possa aprire la mente in alcun modo, sinceramente li vedo molto inquadrati su tutto
> quelli che conosci tu non saranno osservanti
> la verità è che i musulmani non vanno d'accordo con nessun'altro, purtroppo per noi e per loro


potrei risponderti per esempio, che non vedo nessuna apertura mentale nelle processioni tipo quella di santa rosalia in sicilia.
Tanto per dirne una. 
O quelle dove si cacciano chiodi nelle mani (chiodi veri) o si frustano.
Ne ho viste a bizzeffe di queste barbarie.
Tutte cattoliche


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> potrei risponderti per esempio, che non vedo nessuna apertura mentale nelle processioni tipo quella di santa rosalia in sicilia.
> Tanto per dirne una.
> O quelle dove si cacciano chiodi nelle mani (chiodi veri) o si frustano.
> Ne ho viste a bizzeffe di queste barbarie.
> Tutte cattoliche


se poi prendi uno di loro e lo fustighi perché ti sta sul cazzo allora ti becchi come minimo una denuncia per maltrattamenti. non c'è nessuna apertura mentale :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io no, sinceramente
> a parte il fatto che pregare con le chiappe per aria e il naso immerso nei piedi di quello davanti non mi sembra che possa aprire la mente in alcun modo, sinceramente li vedo molto inquadrati su tutto
> quelli che conosci tu non saranno osservanti
> la verità è che i musulmani non vanno d'accordo con nessun'altro, purtroppo per noi e per loro


:unhappy:


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Usa "tuttavia", è più carino





Minerva ha detto:


> concordo


Tuttavia lo uso quando voglio dire 'anche se, nonostante ciò'.
Vieppiù significa 'ancor più, molto più' 



EDIT
Comunque JB ha lanciato poco sopra la congiunzione _ancorchè_: questo è il mio nuovo trip, il vieppiù ha già fatto il suo tempo :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Il nazismo ha fatto nove milioni di morti durante una guerra.
> 
> Il capitalismo fa 12 milioni di morti l'anno per denutrizione, senza contare lo sfruttamento e le porcherie varie.
> 
> Chi siamo noi per giudicare Hitler?


EHm...
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conteggio_delle_vittime_della_seconda_guerra_mondiale_per_nazione

71 milioni dimorti...

Dai cosa dici su non è il capitalismo a produrre la povertà che fa 12 milioni di morti l'anno...

Ma ripeto...erano una banda che si trovava nelle birrerie di Monaco a sparar cagate...
E furono pistati parecchie volte...


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Tuttavia lo uso quando voglio dire 'anche se, nonostante ciò'.
> Vieppiù significa 'ancor più, molto più'
> 
> 
> ...


Giusto, inappuntabile. E adottiamo dunque l'ancorché. D'ora in poi in corsivo, in ogni testo:carneval:


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> potrei risponderti per esempio, che non vedo nessuna apertura mentale nelle processioni tipo quella di santa rosalia in sicilia.
> Tanto per dirne una.
> O quelle dove si cacciano chiodi nelle mani (chiodi veri) o si frustano.
> Ne ho viste a bizzeffe di queste barbarie.
> Tutte cattoliche



ma quelli fanno cinema e poi vanno a casa a dormire, non è che li vedi anche il giorno dopo...

allora vorrei sapere come mai in certi paesi è sconsigliato a chiunque andare, anche al turista spensierato senza menate religiose
paesi tipo lo yemen, per dire il primo che mi viene in mente, di cui non sappiamo un bel nulla (ma forse qui, qualcuno che sa tutto anche sulle yemen lo si trova!)

come mai invece da noi si può andare in giro dappertutto?


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *Tuttavia lo uso quando voglio dire 'anche se, nonostante ciò'.
> Vieppiù significa 'ancor più, molto più'
> *
> 
> ...


infatti pur di non usarlo puoi pure cambiare tutto il concetto . sicché....


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> potrei risponderti per esempio, che non vedo nessuna apertura mentale nelle processioni tipo quella di santa rosalia in sicilia.
> Tanto per dirne una.
> O quelle dove si cacciano chiodi nelle mani (chiodi veri) o si frustano.
> Ne ho viste a bizzeffe di queste barbarie.
> Tutte cattoliche


Per me l'apertura mentale o meno non c'entra....con riti atavici si sentono di ripercorrere il calvario di Cristo e di "offrire" a lui la loro sofferenza per "sdebitarsi" di una parte del suo sacrificio ...ci vuole na' grossa fede secondo loro per fare ste robe...

che poi, volendo vedere, la sofferenza che implica quel messaggio e' anche quella di una malattia....pero' ormai della propria religione si prende solo quello che piace, spacciandolo per apertura mentale...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me l'apertura mentale o meno non c'entra....con riti atavici si sentono di ripercorrere il calvario di Cristo e di "offrire" a lui la loro sofferenza per "sdebitarsi" di una parte del suo sacrificio ...ci vuole na' grossa fede secondo loro per fare ste robe...
> 
> che poi, volendo vedere, la sofferenza che implica quel messaggio e' anche quella di una malattia....*pero' ormai della propria religione si prende solo quello che piace, spacciandolo per apertura mentale...*ahahah


è la religione da discount, di facile consumo e di poco sacrificio


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la religione da discount, di facile consumo e di poco sacrificio


pero' ad alto effetto candeggio...ahahah


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A proposito di responsabilità e colpa, tutti scandalizzati per JB e la sua affermazione sui comportamenti di quelle che se la vanno a cercare la violenza sessuale...
> 
> Le donne musulmane vanno in giro coperte dallo sviluppo in poi fino alla morte. Questo avviene perché per i maschi musulmani la donna è un oggetto del desiderio irresisitibile, SEMPRE. Per il solo fatto di essere femmina è irresisitibile. Per questo deve coprirsi quando esce di casa (mentre in Arabia Saudita le maggiori marche di biancheria intima femminile vendono per miliardi di dollari di fatturato, per dire), perché il corpo della donna è in sé e per sé capace di mandare un qualsiasi maschio fuori di testa.
> E' retrogrado, è maschilista, è quello che volete. Ma c'è della poesia in questa vertiginosa desiderabilità, ammetterete.


SIIIIIIII!!!
puer nel ripristino della cintura di castità...
che vertiginoso e emozinante arrapamento!!!!!

p.s. di ferro o di piombo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la religione da discount, di facile consumo e di poco sacrificio



e perché la religione dovrebbe essere sacrificio?

dovrebbe essere amore, piuttosto.
ieri sera passante ha riportato quel testo in cui si descrive cosa dovrebbe essere l'amore/carità per il cristiano

tutti quei riti dolorosi se non sono fatti con gioia e amore non servono


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quelli fanno cinema e poi vanno a casa a dormire, non è che li vedi anche il giorno dopo...
> 
> allora vorrei sapere come mai in certi paesi è sconsigliato a chiunque andare, anche al turista spensierato senza menate religiose
> paesi tipo lo yemen, per dire il primo che mi viene in mente, di cui non sappiamo un bel nulla (ma forse qui, qualcuno che sa tutto anche sulle yemen lo si trova!)
> ...


Beh dipende sai...
Il mio vicino barese...mi ha raccontato che in certi posti di Bari...cioè ehm...puoi girare come turista...
ma devi essere pronto a rimetterci anche le mutande eh?

Non è che in Italia un cittadino sia sempre al sicuro eh?....

Sempre il mio vicino barese mi ha raccontato che è venuto da noi anni fa perchè ebbe dei problemi là...e mi disse che almeno ora i suoi figli sono cresciuti qui e sono diventati dei lavoratori...mentre nel quartiere dove abitavano loro quelli che avrebbero l'età dei suoi figli...stanno ora o in carcere...o sottoterra eh?

Appunto è sconsigliato andare in certi paesi...in piazza alla sera da soli no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Tuttavia lo uso quando voglio dire 'anche se, nonostante ciò'.
> Vieppiù significa 'ancor più, molto più'
> 
> 
> ...





Fantastica ha detto:


> *Giusto, inappuntabile. E adottiamo dunque l'ancorché. D'ora in poi in corsivo, in ogni testo:carneval:*


Basta che mi paghiate i diritti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Per noi cattolici intendo la cultura occidentale. Siamo tutti cresciuti con questa cultura. Io per dovere di precisione sono ateo. Resta il fatto che nonostante il cattolicesimo fosse fortemente maschilista, *certe ideologie oggi non fanno più parte della nostra realtà*. In altre culture religiose invece alcuni retaggi del passato sono ancora presenti.



ah no?

proprio l'altro giorno la figlia diciassettenne di una mia amica è stata lasciata dal fidanzatino non ancora ventenne che era venuto a sapere che costei, alle scuole medie, aveva preso parte a un gioco erotico fra compagne di classe (l'episodio aveva fatto scalpore anche se alla fine si era appurato che queste ragazzette intraprendenti non avevano avuto neppure rapporti sessuali con i maschi, tutti minorenni, con cui avevano intrapreso qualche esperimento un po' più spinto)

la motivazione addotta è stata proprio quella: ho saputo che tu....e quindi io non posso stare con una ragazza che ha fatto queste cose


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quelli fanno cinema e poi vanno a casa a dormire, non è che li vedi anche il giorno dopo...
> 
> allora vorrei sapere come mai in certi paesi è sconsigliato a chiunque andare, anche al turista spensierato senza menate religiose
> paesi tipo lo yemen, per dire il primo che mi viene in mente, di cui non sappiamo un bel nulla (ma forse qui, qualcuno che sa tutto anche sulle yemen lo si trova!)
> ...


Anche di certi quartieri di Bari non si sa nulla no? Cosa occorre tirare in ballo lo Yemen?

Bari, sparano con mitraglietta
tre giovani uccisi al San Paolo
Una vittima era figlio del boss
aveva giubbotto antiproiettile


  Risorse correlate

    Un mese fa l'altro omicidio per strada
    LAGAZZETTA.TV: Video: il corpo di Fiore
    FOTO: Foto: il luogo del triplice omicidio
    Emiliano: A Bari Comitato nazionale sicurezza
    ARCHIVIO - Bari - 20 condanne decapitano clan Fiore

BARI – Una gragnola di proiettili di mitraglietta kalashnikov e pistola calibro 9, gente che corre terrorizzata in strada in preda al panico al rumore degli spari, un giovane che si accascia al suolo privo di vita e altri due che moriranno poco dopo in ospedale: tutto questo in una domenica che doveva essere di festa al quartiere San Paolo di Bari. La guerra tra clan è riesplosa ferocemente partendo dalle periferie.

Sul marciapiede di via Piemonte è rimasto il cadavere di Vitantonio Fiore, 22 anni, con precedenti penali e figlio di Giuseppe, 49 anni, boss del rione San Pasquale che sta scontando in carcere una condanna definitiva a 25 anni per il duplice omicidio di Michele Cristallo e Salvatore Filograsso, avvenuto a Barletta nell’estate del 1991. Inutile la precauzione della giovane vittima di indossare il giubbotto antiproiettile: il 'kalashinov' usato dagli assassini non ha lasciato scampo. Poco dopo, a breve distanza l’uno dall’altro, sono morte nell’ ospedale San Paolo le altre due persone che erano presumibilmente insieme a Fiore e che erano state raggiunte da numerosi proiettili. Si tratta di Claudio Fanelli, di 31 anni, e di Antonio Romito, di 30, entrambi nomi già nel taccuino delle forze dell’ordine.

Tutta da chiarire la dinamica dell’agguato, scattato mentre la gente in strada si ritirava a casa per il pranzo. Non si sa, ad esempio, se uno o più killer siano arrivati a bordo di una moto o di un’auto. Tra le voci raccolte sulle fattezze dell’ assassino, quella di una persona vestita di scuro che indossava un casco integrale. Fatto sta che hanno fatto fuoco sui tre all’ impazzata: i proiettili di kalashnikov hanno sforacchiato anche la saracinesca di un negozio e la parete di un edificio. Gli agenti della Polizia scientifica – indaga la Squadra Mobile, sul posto sono intervenuti anche i carabinieri – hanno recuperato in strada decine di bossoli.

Gli inquirenti non lo dicono ufficialmente, ma c'è il sospetto che il triplice omicidio possa essere legato ad altri recenti episodi di sangue. Risale al 5 aprile scorso, un mese e mezzo fa, l’uccisione di una figura di spicco della criminalità al quartiere San Pasquale, Giacomo Caracciolese, 32 anni, sorvegliato speciale, ammazzato a pochi passi dalla sua abitazione e dal mercato rionale. I killer, a bordo di una moto, spararono otto colpi di pistola calibro 9, cinque dei quali alle spalle mentre Caracciolese tentava inutilmente di fuggire; mortali risultarono due proiettili che lo raggiunsero alla testa.

Mentre gli investigatori cercano tracce e testimoni per risalire ai killer, il sindaco di Bari, Michele Emiliano – che 10 anni fa fece arrestare e poi condannare il papà di Vitantonio Fiore – lancia l’allarme-sicurezza invitando il ministro dell’interno, Angelino Alfano, a "convocare immediatamente a Bari un Comitato nazionale per l’ordine e la sicurezza pubblica". Una riunione necessaria, secondo Emiliano, per discutere "non solo della strage di Bari, ma del riaccendersi in tutta Italia del ruolo mortale delle mafie".


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quelli fanno cinema e poi vanno a casa a dormire, non è che li vedi anche il giorno dopo...
> 
> allora vorrei sapere come mai in certi paesi è sconsigliato a chiunque andare, anche al turista spensierato senza menate religiose
> paesi tipo lo yemen, per dire il primo che mi viene in mente, di cui non sappiamo un bel nulla (ma forse qui, qualcuno che sa tutto anche sulle yemen lo si trova!)
> ...


Qui ci si scanna tra nord e sud ogni giorno riportando articoli di cronaca nera e tu vuoi accomunare tutti i paesi dove si professa a maggioranza l'Islam, confondendo stati democratici e confessionali, stati in cui vi è un'antichissima tradizione di convivenza di religioni diverse a stati in cui vi sono scontri tra fazioni dello stesso Islam, stati in cui vi sono scontri politici interni (che coinvolgono anche stranieri), stati in cui vi è un problema di tribù o di bande, retaggi tribali di una specifica zona con comportamenti rigidi-ipocritici-moralistici funzionali al mantenimento di regimi oppressivi. 
Poi trovi anche tu ridicolo che si possa essere esperti sullo Yemen perché lo consideri lontano e sconosciuto e pericoloso e quindi diverso da altri paesi meglio conosciuti e in cui tanti hanno trascorso vacanze senza problemi.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah no?
> 
> proprio l'altro giorno la figlia diciassettenne di una mia amica è stata lasciata dal fidanzatino non ancora ventenne che era venuto a sapere che costei, alle scuole medie, aveva preso parte a un gioco erotico fra compagne di classe (l'episodio aveva fatto scalpore anche se alla fine si era appurato che queste ragazzette intraprendenti non avevano avuto neppure rapporti sessuali con i maschi, tutti minorenni, con cui avevano intrapreso qualche esperimento un po' più spinto)
> 
> la motivazione addotta è stata proprio quella: ho saputo che tu....e quindi io non posso stare con una ragazza che ha fatto queste cose


Ma non ti preoccupi...
Se ci fosse in quella scuola qualcuno della mia stirpe...
Le si direbbe...
Ma dei ma cosa stai con quello sfigato lì....
dato che hai fatto certe cose...ora sei pronta per me!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Luglio 2013)

:smile: Leggo di cattolici, mussulmani di atei etc, spesso ci si affida a questi per fare esempi estremi di quello che non va o che potrebbe andare, e farlo credo sia anche giusto, fino a quando non diventa critica e non diventi una questione da porre come se mettessimo le mani avanti per difendersi o chissà che.... Quello che ogni volta però mi viene in mente è altro, tipo... criticare la parola morale, o usarla in maniera sbagliata per poi definirsi che ne so.. atei? E poi chi tra tutti noi che si definisce ateo cattolico mussulmano etc ha studiato a fondo le varie religioni per poter poi prendere una decisione e darsi una definizione di ateo o cattolico? 

Questo come nel caso della parola morale mi fa presupporre non tanto il fastidio che la parola da, ma quello che dietro potrebbe esserci. E cosa c'è dietro  le regole cattoliche che danno così fastidio a chi si proclama ateo o cristiano e via discorrendo? forse delle regole che abbiamo dentro e che per mille motivi ci danno fastidio? tipo sentirsi in colpa o far sentire in colpa. Se fosse così visto che spesso sono gli atei a lamentarsene, come mai succede questo?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Leggo di cattolici, mussulmani di atei etc, spesso ci si affida a questi per fare esempi estremi di quello che non va o che potrebbe andare, e farlo credo sia anche giusto, fino a quando non diventa critica e non diventi una questione da porre come se mettessimo le mani avanti per difendersi o chissà che.... Quello che ogni volta però mi viene in mente è altro, tipo... criticare la parola morale, o usarla in maniera sbagliata per poi definirsi che ne so.. atei? E poi chi tra tutti noi che si definisce ateo cattolico mussulmano etc ha studiato a fondo le varie religioni per poter poi prendere una decisione e darsi una definizione di ateo o cattolico?
> 
> Questo come nel caso della parola morale mi fa presupporre non tanto il fastidio che la parola da, ma quello che dietro potrebbe esserci. E cosa c'è dietro  le regole cattoliche che danno così fastidio a chi si proclama ateo o cristiano e via discorrendo? forse delle regole che abbiamo dentro e che per mille motivi ci danno fastidio? tipo sentirsi in colpa o far sentire in colpa. Se fosse così visto che spesso sono gli atei a lamentarsene, come mai succede questo?


Succede perché ognuno difende le poche certezze (o incertezze) che riesce a trovare a cui ancorarsi per dare un senso alla propria vita. Io sono agnostica tendente all'ateo ma ho molto rispetto per qualunque elaborazione umana per dare senso alla vita e trovare un ancoraggio alla morale. Mi irritano tutti i gruppi e gli atteggiamenti assoluti che non vogliono capire logiche diverse riproponendo scontri Papato-Impero in termini medioevali con atteggiamenti assolutistici. Non mi permetto di dare del fanatico a chi porta il cilicio perché avrà un senso per lui (se lo conoscessi mi farei spiegare quale) così come non lo dico a chi crede in un dio del tutto trascendente al quale si deve totale sottomissione ed esprime questo credo prostrandosi, come a chi crede a un dio incarnato per condividere il dolore della condizione umana ed elevarla. Per la mia formazione italiana e cattolica trovo grandiosa l'idea cristiana proprio perché dà un valore enorme agli esseri umani ma questo non significa assolvere i cristiani o la Chiesa dalle sue colpe. Io non sento la necessità di ancoraggi ma probabilmente ne avrò anch'io. Però vedo che vengo da altri definita bigotta, cattolica integralista, comunista, islamica e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Sai cosa me ne frega!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Succede perché ognuno difende le poche certezze (o incertezze) che riesce a trovare a cui ancorarsi per dare un senso alla propria vita. Io sono agnostica tendente all'ateo ma ho molto rispetto per qualunque elaborazione umana per dare senso alla vita e trovare un ancoraggio alla morale. Mi irritano tutti i gruppi e gli atteggiamenti assoluti che non vogliono capire logiche diverse riproponendo scontri Papato-Imero in termini medioevali con atteggiamenti assolutistici. Non mi permetto di dare del fanatico a chi porta il cilicio perché avrà un senso per lui (se lo conoscessi mi farei spiegare quale) così come non lo dico a chi crede in un dio del tutto trascendente al quale si deve totale sottomissione ed esprime questo credo prostrandosi, come a chi crede a un dio incarnato per condividere il dolore della condizione umana ed elevarla. Per la mia formazione italiana e cattolica trovo grandiosa l'idea cristiana proprio perché dà un valore enorme agli esseri umani ma questo non significa assolvere i cristiani o la Chiesa dalle sue colpe. Io non sento la necessità di ancoraggi ma probabilmente ne avrò anch'io. Però vedo che vengo da altri definita bigotta, cattolica integralista, comunista, islamica e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Sai cosa me ne frega!


Eh già.... mi sa che hai ragione, mi piace quello che hai scritto, speriamo di leggere altri pareri espressi chiaramente, come hai fatto tu. 

Si ho notato spessissimo quello che hai scritto nelle ultime due righe, Il sai cosa me ne frega lo condivido non soltanto come idea, ma è confermato avendoti letto e quindi appurato come vero.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Leggo di cattolici, mussulmani di atei etc, spesso ci si affida a questi per fare esempi estremi di quello che non va o che potrebbe andare, e farlo credo sia anche giusto, fino a quando non diventa critica e non diventi una questione da porre come se mettessimo le mani avanti per difendersi o chissà che.... Quello che ogni volta però mi viene in mente è altro, tipo... criticare la parola morale, o usarla in maniera sbagliata per poi definirsi che ne so.. atei? E poi chi tra tutti noi che si definisce ateo cattolico mussulmano etc ha studiato a fondo le varie religioni per poter poi prendere una decisione e darsi una definizione di ateo o cattolico?
> 
> Questo come nel caso della parola morale mi fa presupporre non tanto il fastidio che la parola da, ma quello che dietro potrebbe esserci. E cosa c'è dietro  le regole cattoliche che danno così fastidio a chi si proclama ateo o cristiano e via discorrendo? forse delle regole che abbiamo dentro e che per mille motivi ci danno fastidio? tipo sentirsi in colpa o far sentire in colpa. Se fosse così visto che spesso sono gli atei a lamentarsene, come mai succede questo?


Sai a me fa morir dal ridere sentire gli atei parlare di cattolicesimo...
Ne hanno una conoscenza che è simile a uno che dice...ah i siciliani sono tutti mafiosi...eh?
Sparano una montagna di luoghi comuni...

E non capiscono quanto sia importante per chi la pratica la propria religione...

Ogni religione: se vai a studiartela ha dei contenuti e dei riti.
Ora i riti non hanno nessuno scopo pratico, ma un enorme significato per chi li condivide no?

Così per esempio può sembrare idiota o strano vedere uno portare dei fiori su una tomba, dove altri al posto dei fiori vi portano dei cibi no?

Però sempre meglio un ateo RISPETTOSO che non un cristian che in chiesa è tutto contrito e fuori è na bestema continua no? ( religiosità tipicamente veneta)...

Intanto...intanto...sono più di duemila anni e il cristianesimo si è diffuso ovunque...
Mentre un politico non molla la sua carica e vive per essa...
I nuovi papi moderni dicono...mo basta so troppo vecio e stanco...e passo la mano...

Credimi comunque, in materia religiosa vi è una superficialità estrema...e così non si capiscono le portate degli eventi...

Cioè io cattolico dico: ok alle moschee quando vedo a Riad una cattedrale cattolica...
Gli atei dicono peace and love...e non sanno che nell'Islam peace and love...è l'ultimo dei pensieri...

Il primo pensiero di un islamico è che tutto il mondo deve essere islamico.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Succede perché ognuno difende le poche certezze (o incertezze) che riesce a trovare a cui ancorarsi per dare un senso alla propria vita. Io sono agnostica tendente all'ateo ma ho molto rispetto per qualunque elaborazione umana per dare senso alla vita e trovare un ancoraggio alla morale. Mi irritano tutti i gruppi e gli atteggiamenti assoluti che non vogliono capire logiche diverse riproponendo scontri Papato-Imero in termini medioevali con atteggiamenti assolutistici. Non mi permetto di dare del fanatico a chi porta il cilicio perché avrà un senso per lui (se lo conoscessi mi farei spiegare quale) così come non lo dico a chi crede in un dio del tutto trascendente al quale si deve totale sottomissione ed esprime questo credo prostrandosi, come a chi crede a un dio incarnato per condividere il dolore della condizione umana ed elevarla. Per la mia formazione italiana e cattolica trovo grandiosa l'idea cristiana proprio perché dà un valore enorme agli esseri umani ma questo non significa assolvere i cristiani o la Chiesa dalle sue colpe. Io non sento la necessità di ancoraggi ma probabilmente ne avrò anch'io. Però vedo che vengo da altri definita bigotta, cattolica integralista, comunista, islamica e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Sai cosa me ne frega!


La Binetti, per es. che ne porta uno sulla coscia per un paio d'ore al giorno, ha affermato il senso della sofferenza che ho postato da n'altra parte...offrono la loro sofferenza a cristo per sdebitarsi di una parte del suo sacrificio...eppure tutto si puo' dire di quella tranne che sia scema essendo na' bella testa dal punto di vista scientifico, anche se ha delle posizioni non condivisibili...

poi riprendo il tuo riconoscimento valoriale dell'ideologia cristiana, riallacciandolo al discorso di qualche giorno fa che facevano i beoti che pensano di stare meglio senza tutte le ideologie, non rendendosi conto che e' proprio un collante del genere (ognuno si scelga il suo) che rende il mondo migliore...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh già.... mi sa che hai ragione, mi piace quello che hai scritto, speriamo di leggere altri pareri espressi chiaramente, come hai fatto tu.
> 
> Si ho notato spessissimo quello che hai scritto nelle ultime due righe, Il sai cosa me ne frega lo condivido non soltanto come idea, ma è confermato avendoti letto e quindi appurato come vero.


Una delle cose che mi piacciono tanto di te come persona è che te ne freghi sempre fino ad un certo punto.
Superato quel punto: scendi in campo a ribadire le tue idee.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La Binetti, per es. che ne porta uno sulla coscia per un paio d'ore al giorno, ha affermato il senso della sofferenza che ho postato da n'altra parte...offrono la loro sofferenza a cristo per sdebitarsi di una parte del suo sacrificio...eppure tutto si puo' dire di quella tranne che sia scema essendo na' bella testa dal punto di vista scientifico, anche se ha delle posizioni non condivisibili...
> 
> poi riprendo il tuo riconoscimento valoriale dell'ideologia cristiana, riallacciandolo al discorso di qualche giorno fa che facevano i beoti che pensano di stare meglio senza tutte le ideologie, non rendendosi conto che e' proprio un collante del genere (ognuno si scelga il suo) che rende il mondo migliore...


Sono le ideologie il disastro del globo.
Le ideologie.
Ossia verità parziali assunte a verità assolute...

Non c'entra la scientificità in una pratica religiosa...

C'entra il significato che tu dai a questo gesto.

Come dire...che senso ha allora stringere la mano, o negare un saluto?

Perchè voi dite Quagliò? Che vuol dire Guagliò? Eh?

Io so che lo tradussi con...Quaglioto....ossia il piccolo della quaglia no?

A te si un quajoto...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai a me fa morir dal ridere sentire gli atei parlare di cattolicesimo...
> Ne hanno una conoscenza che è simile a uno che dice...ah i siciliani sono tutti mafiosi...eh?
> Sparano una montagna di luoghi comuni...
> 
> ...


Credo che tutto è il contrario di tutto, se questo porta rispetto per altro.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una delle cose che mi piacciono tanto di te come persona è che te ne freghi sempre fino ad un certo punto.
> Superato quel punto: scendi in campo a ribadire le tue idee.



Grazie per il complimento mi ha fatto piacere, anche perchè penso di essere esattamente così, scritto da me però risulta sgradevole, mentre te invece da sempre sembri riuscire a squadrarmi per intero. Ecco perchè la simpatia è reciproca nonostante le tante diversità di idee, ma queste vengono e riescono ad interagire appunto perchè oltre il rispondersi non si cerca altro che il confronto sereno. Senza fisime che spesso leggiamo,no?


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh dipende sai...
> Il mio vicino barese...mi ha raccontato che in certi posti di Bari...cioè ehm...puoi girare come turista...
> ma devi essere pronto a rimetterci anche le mutande eh?
> 
> ...



un conto è evitare posti pericolosi, che esistono dappertutto
un altro conto sono interi paesi chiusi al mondo esterno dove succede di tutto
tra l'altro non si riesce nemmeno ad entrare facilmente, guarda caso

sinceramente non capisco perchè siete così restii dal cogliere la differenza
che senso ha fingere che, invece...boh??


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> un conto è evitare posti pericolosi, che esistono dappertutto
> un altro conto sono interi paesi chiusi al mondo esterno dove succede di tutto
> tra l'altro non si riesce nemmeno ad entrare facilmente, guarda caso
> 
> ...


Ah ho capito tipo i paesi dell'est europeo fino a pochi anni fa no?
I paesi comunisti come Albania o Germania dell'Est...
Nulla entrava e nulla usciva...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> un conto è evitare posti pericolosi, che esistono dappertutto
> un altro conto sono interi paesi chiusi al mondo esterno dove succede di tutto
> tra l'altro non si riesce nemmeno ad entrare facilmente, guarda caso
> 
> ...


Free, tu soffri di un paradosso di vedute.


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, tu soffri di un paradosso di vedute.



ok
però non mi fa mica soffrire
tu non sei contento di essere nato qui invece che nello yemen?:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok
> però non mi fa mica soffrire
> tu non sei contento di essere nato qui invece che nello yemen?:singleeye:


Se fossi nato nello Yemen non mi sarei posto il problema credo, come non me lo pongo adesso.


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se fossi nato nello Yemen non mi sarei posto il problema credo, come non me lo pongo adesso.



non credo sia così semplice
la primavera araba, oltre a tendere a buttar giù i vari governi, guardava anche al di là dei confini, ed infatti si è espansa
stessa cosa per i paesi comunisti
la gente è curiosa


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non credo sia così semplice
> la primavera araba, oltre a tendere a buttar giù i vari governi, guardava anche al di là dei confini, ed infatti si è espansa
> stessa cosa per i paesi comunisti
> la gente è curiosa


Free, la primavera araba è molto meno araba di quanto tu possa pensare.


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, la primavera araba è molto meno araba di quanto tu possa pensare.



il che, appunto, cozza con quanto sostenevi prima, che uno yemenita non sia interessato a come si vive in altri posti


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il che, appunto, cozza con quanto sostenevi prima, che uno yemenita non sia interessato a come si vive in altri posti


Madonna che cazzo hai ricapito. Ma sta cosa però è GENIALE. MINCHIA. TI ADORO! Dammi il tuo amore (e magari anche il culo)!


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna che cazzo hai ricapito. Ma sta cosa però è GENIALE. MINCHIA. TI ADORO! Dammi il tuo amore (e magari anche il culo)!


:sbatti:

perchè tu vuoi far cadere le cose dall'alto, chissà cosa c'è sotto..:singleeye:

invece quasi sempre le cose sono semplici così come appaiono

...quando è previsto il tuo atterraggio?
mai nessuno che lo comunica:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> perchè tu vuoi far cadere le cose dall'alto, chissà cosa c'è sotto..:singleeye:
> 
> ...


Ma il punto è proprio quello. Tu in mezzo alle forme di gorgonzola vedi proprio poco, sai poco. Della primavera araba, dello Yemen o che cazzo ne so, meno di nulla. Questo è il paradosso della "provincia": meno è ampia la visuale, più aumenta la supposta conoscenza del mondo. Che è fighissimo, peraltro.


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il punto è proprio quello. Tu in mezzo alle forme di gorgonzola vedi proprio poco, sai poco. Della primavera araba, dello Yemen o che cazzo ne so, meno di nulla. Questo è il paradosso della "provincia": meno è ampia la visuale, più aumenta la supposta conoscenza del mondo. Che è fighissimo, peraltro.



ma infatti io mi beo alquanto di essere provinciale, per me già milano è il luna park

intanto in vacanza nello yemen, chissà come mai, non ci va un cazzo di nessuno...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io mi beo alquanto di essere provinciale, per me già milano è il luna park
> 
> intanto in vacanza nello yemen, chissà come mai, non ci va un cazzo di nessuno...


Ma non è vero. E poi buona perte dei guai che accadono ai turisti nello Yemen o da altre parti, è dovuta più alla mancanza di sale in zucca (tanto per tornare al discorso di prima) che non alla intrinseca pericolosità del posto.


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è vero. E poi buona perte dei guai che accadono ai turisti nello Yemen o da altre parti, è dovuta più alla mancanza di sale in zucca (tanto per tornare al discorso di prima) che non alla intrinseca pericolosità del posto.



scusa, Joey, saremo anche la terra dei cachi, ma io credo che se la farnesina pubblica una lista di paesi a rischio, non basti avere il solo ed evergreen sale in zucca


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa, Joey, saremo anche la terra dei cachi, ma io credo che se la farnesina pubblica una lista di paesi a rischio, non basti avere il solo ed evergreen sale in zucca


La Farnesina pubblica una lista di paesi dove puoi andare ma, attenzione attenzione, DEVI STARE ATTENTO. Capito? Non è che non non ci PUOI ANDARE.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> un conto è evitare posti pericolosi, che esistono dappertutto
> un altro conto sono interi paesi chiusi al mondo esterno dove succede di tutto
> tra l'altro non si riesce nemmeno ad entrare facilmente, guarda caso
> 
> ...



Stamani sono polemico, lo so, ma che senso ha sprecare del cibo, bere un non un caffè ma tanti e poi pensare al malessere o a cose che non vanno negli altri paesi? 

E continuando la polemica continuo scrivendo, si lo so qua dentro tutti perfetti, un solo caffè etc etc.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Stamani sono polemico, l*o so, ma che senso ha sprecare del cibo, bere un non un caffè ma tanti e poi pensare al malessere o a cose che non vanno negli altri paesi?
> 
> E continuando la polemica continuo scrivendo, si lo so qua dentro tutti perfetti, un solo caffè etc etc.


Solo stamani, cumpà?
Si proprio sicuro? :up:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Solo stamani, cumpà?
> Si proprio sicuro? :up:



Uffa però... ti odio.

E.. basta me ne vado al mare, così non contribuisco più al benessere del forum!  


Sicuro? auahahaahaah anche se quasi sempre so di scrivere in maniera "radicale", non lo sono, ne è conferma il riuscire a discutere con una persona squisita come te. 


Stronzo!  bye bye aufidesennnn ni vieremu picciotti!! LE FERIE SON VICINE! CHI NON SALTA IN FERIE NON VA' E NEL CULO LA PIGLIERA'!


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La Farnesina pubblica una lista di paesi dove puoi andare ma, attenzione attenzione, DEVI STARE ATTENTO. Capito? Non è che non non ci PUOI ANDARE.



a parte che qui ci sarebbe da aprire un amplio discorso sul concetto di vacanza, che però ovviamente è soggettivo, mi e ti chiedo invece la yemenfarnesina che emanerà mai riguardo agli altri paesi...
ammesso che colà ti concedano graziosamente lo yemenpassaporto!


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stamani sono polemico, lo so, ma che senso ha sprecare del cibo, bere un non un caffè ma tanti e poi pensare al malessere o a cose che non vanno negli altri paesi?
> 
> E continuando la polemica continuo scrivendo, si lo so qua dentro tutti perfetti, un solo caffè etc etc.


infatti sprecare il cibo è il cosiddetto schiaffo alla miseria
meglio magnarlo


----------



## passante (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ho mica detto che vorrei essere musulmana, eh...
> 
> Ma mi sta sommamente insopportabile il luogo comune.
> Prova a rovesciare i termini: magari è il maschio che è in calore, che considera il suo organo riproduttivo un'estensione di se stesso e *considera necessario tutelare le donne da se stesso*. Sono paradossi utili questi, se non altro a farsi venire dei dubbi, il che non mi pare un esercizio sterile.
> Mi sa che molte donne, ma proprio troppe, se lo sono scordate da tempo che cosa è naturalmente un uomo . Ed è una delle ragioni per cui tra i sessi ci si capisce sempre meno, anche se si parla sempre di più. Bla bla.


  se volessi proteggere mattè da me stesso mi farei delle docce gelate o mi ammazzerei di s...e  non lo farei girare con lo scafandro. se un comportamento o una situazione sociale è ingiusta e violenta rimane tale. come tragicamente ingiusta e violenta è la situazione delle donne in molti paesi del mondo. voler andare a capire se dietro ci può essere un valore è interessante, ma non deve far dimenticare il giudizio su quel comportamento o situazione.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> se volessi proteggere mattè da me stesso mi farei delle docce gelate o mi ammazzerei di s...e  non lo farei girare con lo scafandro. se un comportamento o una situazione sociale è ingiusta e violenta rimane tale. come tragicamente ingiusta e violenta è la situazione delle donne in molti paesi del mondo. voler andare a capire se dietro ci può essere un valore è interessante, ma non deve far dimenticare il giudizio su quel comportamento o situazione.


Eh sì, certamente. Mi sembrava di averlo spiegato. Ma non è bello andare a cercare se dietro c'è un valore interessante?


----------



## Zod (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah no?
> 
> proprio l'altro giorno la figlia diciassettenne di una mia amica è stata lasciata dal fidanzatino non ancora ventenne che era venuto a sapere che costei, alle scuole medie, aveva preso parte a un gioco erotico fra compagne di classe (l'episodio aveva fatto scalpore anche se alla fine si era appurato che queste ragazzette intraprendenti non avevano avuto neppure rapporti sessuali con i maschi, tutti minorenni, con cui avevano intrapreso qualche esperimento un po' più spinto)
> 
> la motivazione addotta è stata proprio quella: ho saputo che tu....e quindi io non posso stare con una ragazza che ha fatto queste cose


...beh...si....si si....certo....è una storiaccia.... ma...secondo te... la stessa cosa...in un paese musulmano...cosa avrebbe comportato per la povera ragazza?

Un'adultera come te...come verrebbe trattata in un paese islamico?


----------



## Zod (26 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> EHm...
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conteggio_delle_vittime_della_seconda_guerra_mondiale_per_nazione
> 
> 71 milioni dimorti...
> ...


Nein! Nein! Nein!

71 milioni di morti è il conto di tutta le seconda guerra mondiale, il nazismo al netto dei morti per guerra è a 9 milioni quasi tutti ebrei.

L'Africa è un paese ricchissimo e soffre la fame. L'occidente ingrassa con malattie da sovralimentazione. Chi cerca di fuggire dai paesi poveri muore nelle traversate nell'indifferenza "globale". Il turismo sessuale porta occidentali nei paesi poveri a fare ciò che nel loro paese è vietato. Lo sfruttamento del lavoro porta le aziende a "internazionalizzarsi" per pagarlo sempre meno. Eppure abbiamo risorse per sfamare 5 volte il pianeta...

Qualcosa che non quadra c'è, oppure vogliamo fare come quei tedeschi che dicevano di non sapere cosa avveniva dentro il campo di concentramento?

I nostri nipoti si vergogneranno di noi, almeno lo spero, perché vorrebbe dire che questo schifo è finito.


----------



## Zod (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh sì, certamente. Mi sembrava di averlo spiegato. Ma non è bello andare a cercare se dietro c'è un valore interessante?


Mah...io sapevo che le donne devono portare il burka perchè non devono essere strumentalizzate per il loro corpo, ma devono piacere soltanto per la loro mente. Quindi nascondendo il loro corpo, non saranno guardate per esso.

Poi come tutte le cose ogni cultura recepisce a suo modo gli insegnamenti mescolando la tradizione alla religione.


----------



## Zod (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io mi beo alquanto di essere provinciale, per me già milano è il luna park
> 
> intanto in vacanza nello yemen, chissà come mai, non ci va un cazzo di nessuno...


Mi hai fatto venire voglia di andarci

http://www.viaggiaresicuri.it/?yemen


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Nein! Nein! Nein!
> 
> 71 milioni di morti è il conto di tutta le seconda guerra mondiale, il nazismo al netto dei morti per guerra è a 9 milioni quasi tutti ebrei.
> 
> ...


Ma gli altri morti non contano?
Allora a sto punto la colpa è dei francesi che hanno fregato la ruhr e la saar ai tedeschi
Li hanno umiliato con l'armistizio del 1918.
La colpa è degli americani che con la depressione hanno portato la crisi economica in europa.

E quindi hanno preparato il terreno a quest'uomo che iniziò con raduni nelle birrerie di Monaco.

ivi il nostro eroe espresse un programma di 25 punti.
Tutto da leggere e da capire.

Ma il primo a uccidere fu Hitler.
Come hanno fatto in soli pochi anni con la crisi economica con la disoccupazione i debiti di guerra...
Mettere su un arsenale del genere...

Se guardi certe testimonianze di polacchi...mi pare che Hitler arrivò nel settembre del 1939...alle 4 del mattino...ora di mezzoggiorno di una divisione polacca...erano rimasti vivi in 45.

Cioè neanche la radio fece tempo a dire ci sono i tedeschi che questi erano a Cracovia.

E non possiamo pensare che i polacchi fossero tutti sfigati...ma che veramente Hitler partì con persone convinte, addestrate, armate, equipaggiate...

E in men che non si fica...tutta l'Europa era messa a ferro e a fuoco.


----------



## Zod (26 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma gli altri morti non contano?
> Allora a sto punto la colpa è dei francesi che hanno fregato la ruhr e la saar ai tedeschi
> Li hanno umiliato con l'armistizio del 1918.
> La colpa è degli americani che con la depressione hanno portato la crisi economica in europa.
> ...


"In men che non si fica" è da annotare, altro che "vieppiù".

Hitler personalmente quante persone ha ucciso? Diceva ciò che i tedeschi volevano sentirsi dire e gli ha fatto fare ciò che volevano fare. Altrimenti mica ci restava al potere. Nessun dittatore regge se non ha almeno l'esercito dalla sua parte, e l'esercito è composto dai figli del popolo. Poi figurati, é arrivato al potere attraverso libere elezioni. 

Poi lo dissero loro stessi: saremo ricordati o come geni o come criminali. Hanno perso e li ricordiamo come criminali. E se vincevano? Comunque i tedeschi sono forti, nel bene o nel male. Hanno perso la guerra, hanno riunificato con l'est che era alla fame, ed ora sono i numeri uno in area Euro.


----------



## free (27 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire voglia di andarci
> 
> http://www.viaggiaresicuri.it/?yemen



basterà un bilico di sale?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> "In men che non si fica" è da annotare, altro che "vieppiù".
> 
> Hitler personalmente quante persone ha ucciso? Diceva ciò che i tedeschi volevano sentirsi dire e gli ha fatto fare ciò che volevano fare. Altrimenti mica ci restava al potere. Nessun dittatore regge se non ha almeno l'esercito dalla sua parte, e l'esercito è composto dai figli del popolo. Poi figurati, é arrivato al potere attraverso libere elezioni.
> 
> Poi lo dissero loro stessi: saremo ricordati o come geni o come criminali. Hanno perso e li ricordiamo come criminali. E se vincevano? Comunque i tedeschi sono forti, nel bene o nel male. Hanno perso la guerra, hanno riunificato con l'est che era alla fame, ed ora sono i numeri uno in area Euro.


Beh economicamente parlando...
Hanno vinto quella guerra...

Semplifichi un po' troppo la natura e la cultura del popolo tedesco...


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

:carneval:





Zod ha detto:


> Nein! Nein! Nein!
> 
> 71 milioni di morti è il conto di tutta le seconda guerra mondiale, il nazismo al netto dei morti per guerra è a 9 milioni quasi tutti ebrei.
> 
> ...


:carneval:


Se mai ne avremo, speriamo rimedino a tutto lo schifo della speculazione mondiale.


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui ci si scanna tra nord e sud ogni giorno riportando articoli di cronaca nera e tu vuoi accomunare tutti i paesi dove si professa a maggioranza l'Islam, confondendo stati democratici e confessionali, stati in cui vi è un'antichissima tradizione di convivenza di religioni diverse a stati in cui vi sono scontri tra fazioni dello stesso Islam, stati in cui vi sono scontri politici interni (che coinvolgono anche stranieri), stati in cui vi è un problema di tribù o di bande, retaggi tribali di una specifica zona con comportamenti rigidi-ipocritici-moralistici funzionali al mantenimento di regimi oppressivi.
> Poi trovi anche tu ridicolo che si possa essere esperti sullo Yemen perché lo consideri lontano e sconosciuto e pericoloso e quindi diverso da altri paesi meglio conosciuti e in cui tanti hanno trascorso vacanze senza problemi.



non è che io voglio accomunare etc. etc.
è che, semplicemente, facevo notare che negli stati in cui, invece, imperversa la religione cristiana, non c'è alcun bisogno di fare le distinzioni che hai fatto tu
e quindi si può andare in giro dappertutto senza farsi particolari menate


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è che io voglio accomunare etc. etc.
> è che, semplicemente, facevo notare che negli stati in cui, invece, imperversa la religione cristiana, non c'è alcun bisogno di fare le distinzioni che hai fatto tu
> e quindi si può andare in giro dappertutto senza farsi particolari menate


Massì, vai in Messico, in Colombia oppure in Venezuela o anche in Brasile senza particolari menate dai, che è tutto un Club Med gestito da gesuiti.


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, vai in Messico, in Colombia oppure in Venezuela o anche in Brasile senza particolari menate dai, che è tutto un Club Med gestito da gesuiti.



lì c'è un alto tasso di criminalità comune, dovuta a povertà o dittature varie, che non ha nulla a che vedere con la religione


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> lì c'è un alto tasso di criminalità comune, dovuta a povertà o dittature varie, che non ha nulla a che vedere con la religione


Certo, mentre la differenza tra lo Yemen e gli Emirati Arabi non sarebbe la povertà ma?


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo, mentre la differenza tra lo Yemen e gli Emirati Arabi non sarebbe la povertà ma?



tante cose
sulle quali però domina sempre l'islam, con tutto il baraccone che si porta dietro


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> tante cose
> sulle quali però domina sempre l'islam, con tutto il baraccone che si porta dietro


Tante cose del tipo che se a Dubai puoi andare in giro senza timore nello Yemen no. Cosa cambia? Non dire un cazzo che non ci arrivi: i soldi. Non la religione. I SOLDI. Capito? Non è che i paesi islamici sono pericolosi semplicemente perchè sono islamici mentre quelli cristiani lo sono per altre ragioni, non so se è chiaro.


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tante cose del tipo che se a Dubai puoi andare in giro senza timore nello Yemen no. Cosa cambia? Non dire un cazzo che non ci arrivi: i soldi. Non la religione. I SOLDI. Capito? Non è che i paesi islamici sono pericolosi semplicemente perchè sono islamici mentre quelli cristiani lo sono per altre ragioni, non so se è chiaro.



ma che dici?
non parlavo solo del pericolo, ma anche di tutte le altre menate religiose, come vai in giro vestita, con chi parli, se puoi guidare la macchina e altre amenità
e comunque a dubai per es. gli operai hanno uno standard di sicurezza molto basso, il nostro se lo sognano...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che dici?
> non parlavo solo del pericolo, ma anche di tutte le altre menate religiose, come vai in giro vestita, con chi parli, se puoi guidare la macchina e altre amenità
> e comunque a dubai per es. gli operai hanno uno standard di sicurezza molto basso, il nostro se lo sognano...


Madonna. Sì, che poi tu di sicurezza te ne intendi, dimenticavo. Già.


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna. Sì, che poi tu di sicurezza te ne intendi, dimenticavo. Già.



infatti, ben per quello ti rinfrescavo la memoria


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti, ben per quello ti rinfrescavo la memoria


Ed infatti il mio amore per te è cresciuto di pari passo, tesoro! Senti, ma con quel fortunello del
tuo fidanzato, quello che mangia gli scampi crudi che è cosmopolita, de che ce parli? Che ve dite, chevve raccontate?


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed infatti il mio amore per te è cresciuto di pari passo, tesoro! Senti, ma con quel fortunello del
> tuo fidanzato, quello che mangia gli scampi crudi che è cosmopolita, de che ce parli? Che ve dite, chevve raccontate?



il mio fidanzato è già di per sè un argomento ricco di mille spunti appassionanti!
potrei limitarmi ad osservarlo tacendo
...ma ovviamente non lo faccio:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il mio fidanzato è già di per sè un argomento ricco di mille spunti appassionanti!
> potrei limitarmi ad osservarlo tacendo
> ...ma ovviamente non lo faccio:mrgreen:


Quello lo farei io, ammirandoti in estasi come i pastorelli di fronte alla Madonna di Fatima.


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello lo farei io, ammirandoti in estasi come i pastorelli di fronte alla Madonna di Fatima.



osti, ci sono anche le pecore nella tua megalopoli?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> osti, ci sono anche le pecore nella tua megalopoli?:mrgreen:


Anche le Madonne.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il mio fidanzato è già di per sè un argomento ricco di mille spunti appassionanti!
> potrei limitarmi ad osservarlo tacendo
> ...ma ovviamente non lo faccio:mrgreen:



:bacio:


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:



anche lui è felicissimo che io non taccia mai!:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è che io voglio accomunare etc. etc.
> è che, semplicemente, facevo notare che negli stati in cui, invece, imperversa la religione cristiana, non c'è alcun bisogno di fare le distinzioni che hai fatto tu
> e quindi si può andare in giro dappertutto senza farsi particolari menate


La religione cristiana (purtroppo? Per fortuna?) non imperversa, nel senso che non ci sono stati confessionali (a parte un po' l'Italia :mexican: e la Città del Vaticano ) perché la maggior parte segue la religione di Mammona.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tante cose del tipo che se a Dubai puoi andare in giro senza timore nello Yemen no. Cosa cambia? Non dire un cazzo che non ci arrivi: i soldi. Non la religione. I SOLDI. Capito? Non è che i paesi islamici sono pericolosi semplicemente perchè sono islamici mentre quelli cristiani lo sono per altre ragioni, non so se è chiaro.


Mi sembri comunista :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La religione cristiana (purtroppo? Per fortuna?) non imperversa, nel senso che non ci sono stati confessionali (a parte un po' l'Italia :mexican: e la Città del Vaticano ) perché la maggior parte segue la religione di Mammona.


Cipro?


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembri comunista :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


ao'..beh?...ce semo capiti.....ahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao'..beh?...ce semo capiti.....ahahah


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La religione cristiana (purtroppo? Per fortuna?) non imperversa, nel senso che non ci sono stati confessionali (a parte un po' l'Italia :mexican: e la Città del Vaticano ) perché la maggior parte segue la religione di Mammona.



appunto
vivere in uno stato confessionale è peggio
tutto qua


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembri comunista :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


a dubai i sindacati sono vietati per legge
chissà nello yemen...

fischia il vento
urla la bufera
scarpe di Prada
eppur bisogna andar
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a dubai i sindacati sono vietati per legge
> chissà nello yemen...
> 
> fischia il vento
> ...


Preferisco le Timberland....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 

...(vabbe' massacrateme...)...ahahah


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Preferisco le Timberland....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...(vabbe' massacrateme...)...ahahah



male...

la vera eleganza si vede dalle scarpe, e tu ti metti quelle da boscaiolo canadese!


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> male...
> 
> la vera eleganza si vede dalle scarpe, e tu ti metti quelle da boscaiolo canadese!


Lo scarponcino quando piove o c'e' la palta....ma certe basse o "estive" so' spettacolari...signuri', cazzcapisc'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lo scarponcino quando piove o c'e' la palta....ma certe basse o "estive" so' spettacolari...signuri', cazzcapisc'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



sì, quelle da barca

che poi però sei come una barca nel bosco
...utile:mrgreen:


----------

